# A driveler is never alone #237



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2017)

cause we have each other to lean on.

EE is on the mend
Chief is movin' on up
glue bunny is finally getting some doctoring
MsH22 is gaining a daughter

and the list goes on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2017)

now I can make the coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2017)

When I drivel alone, I like to be by myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2017)

Mornin Gobbleinbro, somehow I got a daggum earache overnight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2017)

Burnin up a bunch of fallen debris and cuttings(over growth) over the past few days, maybe a fire will do the trick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2017)

morning Chief,

I've got a lot of stuff to burn too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Burnin up a bunch of fallen debris and cuttings(over growth) over the past few days, maybe a fire will do the trick.




You gonna stick a flaming stick in yo ear ??


Morning bro's !!  Smooth night !!  Only 6motogo !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2017)

Annnnnnd yes Mandy, CMR is still CPJ's diddy . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna stick a flaming stick in yo ear ??
> 
> 
> Morning bro's !!  Smooth night !!  Only 6motogo !!!



Gonna just wince with the throbs as I did all night, and as I'm doing right now.  Never felt it til I went to bed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna just wince with the throbs as I did all night, and as I'm doing right now.  Never felt it til I went to bed.




Put ice on it  . . .

Seriously you can try some Peroxide, or rubbing alchol.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna just wince with the throbs as I did all night, and as I'm doing right now.  Never felt it til I went to bed.




Sorry bro, know that HURTS !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bro, know that HURTS !!!!



I get these from time to time, don't know why, but don't usually last long. Probably from shower last night, like swimmers ear, I believe.

I'll just go stick that side of my head to the fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2017)

Gotta a lot to do getting everything ready and spruced up for family reunion.

Holler later, y'all have a nice day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 15, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin, Chief, Quack, Blood and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  

I knew there was reason for me to get around 3 hours of extra sleep this morning.  This brand new Driveler Thread was just the ticket too !!!  



Gobblin, Thank You very much for this Driveler Thread and especially the attached song by Martina McBride as it is perfect for us Drivelers because we surely do our best to be there for each other over all of these years now.  I know that I have leaned on others here several times and I am very thankful for such comradery that has helped me get through some really tough situations.  

When I look into Martina's pretty eyes, I can easily get lost in my dreams with her as I have always really liked her.   


Well my day just got enhanced as my Daughter just called and advised that she and her husband were coming up to Augusta today and spend some quality time with me for lunch and maybe do some shopping while here as well.  As usual, dear old Dad always pays for lunch and any other things that are on their shopping list too BUT I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta a lot to do getting everything ready and spruced up for family reunion.
> 
> Holler later, y'all have a nice day!




I'll getcha that recipe !!  Good day all !! 


Waiting on the sleep meds to kick in.


----------



## redeli (Oct 15, 2017)

T-bones...twice baked taters...corn..garlic bread here today for lunch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2017)

deli that will be a fine dinner


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 15, 2017)

Afternoon folks.Glad to hear most y'all got it going on. 

gb hoping the surgery comes off well and you find some much needed relief.

Chief I think KyDawg mentioned he was looking for some pecan wood a while back. Don't know if there would be anyway to work that out though


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Put ice on it  . . .
> 
> Seriously you can try some Peroxide, or rubbing alchol.



I keep a small squirt bottle of alchol/peroxide in the pool house.  Old lifeguard trick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Afternoon folks.Glad to hear most y'all got it going on.
> 
> gb hoping the surgery comes off well and you find some much needed relief.
> 
> Chief I think KyDawg mentioned he was looking for some pecan wood a while back. Don't know if there would be anyway to work that out though



Copy that dd, I'll have more than I know what to do with when he takes it down that's for sure. Ol BO$$ and I try to hook up now and then when we can. Maybe we can arrange something and make it happen.

Afternoon folks, time for some cooler temps.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2017)

Hiya !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2017)

quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack





gobblebro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2017)

You about to hit the road?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You about to hit the road?




Yessir, leave the house at 6:15 !!


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 15, 2017)

Evening my beautiful peeples!

Thanks for the well wishes with my surgery tomorrow.  Been restless this weekend thinking about it.  Probably won't sleep tonight.  Hubs is making my favorite "last" meal ( nothing after midnight)..a big pot of chicken and dumplings. 

I hope all you campfire friends have a great Monday!

Talk atcha later


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2017)

You'll be fine glue bunny


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes maam you will do fine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2017)

Clouds,sun,clouds,sun, heavy rain, sun. I'm so confused.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2017)

Chili rellenos casserole with venison and home grown poblanos.  Smells awesome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2017)

Sorry, I walked off and got into one of those little 5-10 min projects that jumped and bites you. Winds up being a booga and out of frustration you say, the heck with that for a while, I'll sneak back up on it after I go over here and work on this other one that's easy. Then it winds up not being a little project, so by the time you go back to the other one and are finally successful with it, dark is setting in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Evening my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes with my surgery tomorrow.  Been restless this weekend thinking about it.  Probably won't sleep tonight.  Hubs is making my favorite "last" meal ( nothing after midnight)..a big pot of chicken and dumplings.
> 
> ...



Shoot, you'll be hoppin around like normal in no time, best wishes glue bunny.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2017)

wakey wakey here comes moanday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2017)

glue bunny my thoughts and  go with you today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Morning GW. I need some coffee for sure this morning. Prayers going up for your surgery today Glue Bunny.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2017)

Mornin kids ..  Had messican dude brought me some homemade chicken tamales and they were amazing good!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Morning Blood. Decent night?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Gobblin, Moon, Blood and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers this morning.

My Prayers are also being sent for Ms Glue Bunny this morning in hopes that her surgery goes well and that she will be healed up soon so that she can get up and around and enjoy her normal routines again.  My Prayers also include her husband as he does his best to take care of Margaret during this recuperation time as  well.  I know that she has been super nice to me in keeping my spirits elevated during my recent trials and tribulations of knee surgery.  

Kudos to Gobblin for this Driveler thread because this is what life is all about in my opinion.    


Now, I will be glad to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2017)

Before I get busy working this morning, Ya'll need to check out this thread below because it is MUCH BETTER THAN ANY BLACK PANTHER THREAD.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10935913&posted=1#post10935913
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Prayers and hopes for a successful surgery and recovery for glue bunny today and going forward.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks like plan B today, I heard the pitter patter of rain drops on a tin roof this Mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good morning Chief.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 16, 2017)

Mornin' Folks

gb continued Prayers for positive results this morning.

You must be close Chief. Just walked out to let the dog out an got wet. Fortunately I had minimal plans for outside today. Tomorrow HOWEVER I plan on being in a tree all day if necessary to put an arrow in the massive 11 point been showing up on my cams.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like plan B today, I heard the pitter patter of rain drops on a tin roof this Mornin.



That had to make you want to sleep in!

prayers for sticky wabbit and continued prayers for sockbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Mornin' Folks
> 
> gb continued Prayers for positive results this morning.
> 
> You must be close Chief. Just walked out to let the dog out an got wet. Fortunately I had minimal plans for outside today. Tomorrow HOWEVER I plan on being in a tree all day if necessary to put an arrow in the massive 11 point been showing up on my cams.



Best of luck ddg!


----------



## redeli (Oct 16, 2017)

Morning and prayers for all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Morning EE, DDG, and Eli. Good luck on your quest for deer, especially the 11 pointer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That had to make you want to sleep in!
> 
> prayers for sticky wabbit and continued prayers for sockbro!



It briefly crossed my mind, sound was sweet for sure, but I've just got too much to do and not enough time to get it all done. 

Gotta go attend to some business soon anyway.

Folks, have a nice day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2017)

Morning erybody !!!  Another rough night. 


Sending up a prayer forya Hunny Bunney !!! 


Bloodbro, that twern't no cheekun, betcha it was a Dillo !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro, that twern't no cheekun, betcha it was a Dillo !!



Now I don't care just who you are BUT that statement is just pure FUNNY AS CAN BE and it just might be true too !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cause we have each other to lean on.
> 
> EE is on the mend
> Chief is movin' on up
> ...


 You done goot!!!


glue bunny said:


> Evening my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes with my surgery tomorrow.  Been restless this weekend thinking about it.  Probably won't sleep tonight.  Hubs is making my favorite "last" meal ( nothing after midnight)..a big pot of chicken and dumplings.
> 
> ...


's with ya this mornin!

Howdy Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


You packed & ready?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You packed & ready?



I'm ready. Just not packed yet.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm ready. Just not packed yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2017)

Got back from the beach where they had record hot days, back to 45 degree weather here this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Got back from the beach where they had record hot days, back to 45 degree weather here this morning.


 We're 'sposed to have cooler temps in the morning! I.CAN'T.WAIT!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Got back from the beach where they had record hot days, back to 45 degree weather here this morning.


I'll take record hot days over 45 any day. 


Keebs said:


> We're 'sposed to have cooler temps in the morning! I.CAN'T.WAIT!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take record hot days over 45 any day.


sowwy........... but, but, but, I gets to wear my booots and jeans & jackets & sweatshirts & BOOOOTSSSS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> sowwy........... but, but, but, I gets to wear my booots and jeans & jackets & sweatshirts & BOOOOTSSSS!!!



And socks. And long johns (aka cuddl duds for girls). And socksssss.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And socks. And long johns (aka cuddl duds for girls). And socksssss.


of course socks, ya cain't wear booooots without socks or you'll get a bad blister!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2017)

Afternoon ya'llbro's !!  Treedownfifetogo !


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon ya'llbro's !!  Treedownfifetogo !


You got this!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2017)

quack, hope tonight is a smooth one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2017)

gluey,  waiting on news


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You got this!




I gotz no choice !!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, hope tonight is a smooth one



Me and you both bro, Friday and Sunday nights were a BEAR !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey Chiefbro, here's Dawns twice baked potato recipe, it's REALLY good !!  Tweak it how ever you want !!


5lbs red taters boiled (leave peelings on) 

1 onion cut up

1 can 'o cream cheekun soup

1  16oz sour cream

Lottsa shredded cheese

Jalapenos if desired 

Real bacon bits

Smash up the taters add in soup, sour cream, onions, mix well, add lottsa cheese n bacon to the top, bake at 350 for around 30 minutes.

I think it'd be good with some garlic powder mixed in ??

This stuff is off the chain good !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2017)

Fried Salmon patties, smashed taters, Lasewer peas !


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gluey,  waiting on news



Hey gobble...just got in and in the recliner.  Doc said everything went well...hurting though.  Next dose of meds is at 9.

Thank you all so much for your prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2017)

I gotztogo !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2017)

gluey, stay ahead of the pain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2017)

quack second tree out the door


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Hey gobble...just got in and in the recliner.  Doc said everything went well...hurting though.  Next dose of meds is at 9.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your prayers and well wishes.



Good news!  Set alarm to take meds at night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2017)

2 years ago we got a call that H22's mama had gone to heaven at 5 AM and the boy had a 12  hour back surgery. Bad memories, but looking forward to celebrating his and her  wedding 2 years later in 5 days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2017)

Live from werk ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2017)

work work work

live from the kitchen


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2017)

could be time for


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and GW. Sure feels good this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2017)

Just had a cup myself!! Mernin Gobbleinthewoods!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2017)

hey bloodbro

good morning to roof or porch sit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2017)

mornin moon

didn't see you sneak in


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2017)

*Fish fry time.*

Caught another good mess Sunday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2017)

that is a good mess


----------



## redeli (Oct 17, 2017)

Morning...moon we catch them like that in Darien....good eating


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Morning Eli. We catch ours in Sinclair.


----------



## redeli (Oct 17, 2017)

I have caught them in Sinclair as well


----------



## redeli (Oct 17, 2017)

Not much is better than those shine eyes on a platter


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2017)

Mornin folks.

Bout time theses temps cooled down. Coal bed in the fire pit sure feels nice finally.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2017)

Propane co. went and got my full tank @ my old house and brought it up to mine yesterday. Pulled the old 250 out and set the 120 full of gas for me. Neighbor will just get another one set and filled.

I bought the gas last Winter and didn't use any of it, no charges for me yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, here's Dawns twice baked potato recipe, it's REALLY good !!  Tweak it how ever you want !!
> 
> 
> 5lbs red taters boiled (leave peelings on)
> ...


Copied & Pasted, can't wait to try this!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried Salmon patties, smashed taters, Lasewer peas !


 You just flung a craving on me, but at least I know what supper is gonna be!


glue bunny said:


> Hey gobble...just got in and in the recliner.  Doc said everything went well...hurting though.  Next dose of meds is at 9.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your prayers and well wishes.


 Good Deal........ as was said, stay ahead of the pain!


Moonpie1 said:


> Caught another good mess Sunday.


 Holy Moly!!


Jeff C. said:


> Propane co. went and got my full tank @ my old house and brought it up to mine yesterday. Pulled the old 250 out and set the 120 full of gas for me. Neighbor will just get another one set and filled.
> 
> I bought the gas last Winter and didn't use any of it, no charges for me yesterday.


 You doin good!


 Mornin!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2017)

Brrrrrrrr. Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2017)

Gotta crash, only 48mohowas to go !!!  Halfway there !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Howdy Chief,Quack,Keebs and Mrs. H. Sure is feeling good! Slept with window up last night! Continued prayers for Glue Bunny.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2017)

where'd erybody go?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 Me too, trying to get payroll set up so it won't take so long in the morning..........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Afternoon Mrs. H,Keebs and Krun.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon Mrs. H,Keebs and Krun.


 How are ya?  Me? I is ready to goooooo!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2017)

Afternoon, hope GB and Sockbro are on the mend.

Gotta 4hr computer class I hafta attend on my day off next week. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Hey gobble...just got in and in the recliner.  Doc said everything went well...hurting though.  Next dose of meds is at 9.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your prayers and well wishes.



Margaret, 
Unfortunately, I have NOT had internet since yesterday afternoon and I was finally able to get it back up and running a little bit ago.  I spent a lot of time with Comcast personnel in the Philippines as well as the Comcast/Infinity Augusta Customer Service today.   

I am elated that things seemed to go well with this latest surgery and I surely Pray that you will finally get some true relief from this situation too.  The fact is....Good people like yourself should not have to suffer such pain and agony with not being able to perform your normal routines each day.  My continued Prayers are being sent your way for a speedy recuperation and also for your husband as he does his best to take care of your needs in the meantime.    

And yes, a recliner is a GREAT PLACE to be with your leg and foot elevated....especially if you have one of these fantastic ice machines that are really the cat's Meow for sure.  I could not believe just how much that machine helped recently with both the pain and swelling.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon, hope GB and Sockbro are on the mend.
> 
> Gotta 4hr computer class I hafta attend on my day off next week. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Quack, 

Thanks for the well wishes.  I spent some serious time with my Physical Therapist today and they absolutely ran me "through the  ringer" as I was about as stiff as a wedding tuxedo to begin with so they put me on the work-out bicycle for 2 miles to begin with, then began to put me through all sorts of different machines that made me stretch most every muscle in my body it seemed.  I was wore out when I finished all of them BUT my leg wasn't stiff at all as I could bend it up to 90-110 degrees after that and I can also walk with a crutch now too.  The PT personnel said every thing was proceeding great.

I surely will be glad when I can get back up in the country and finally feed all of those critters again and also change out the cards on all of my cameras, install new batteries in some that I know should be dead by now because with some of them, it has been 13-15 months life now and it has been months now since I checked them.  Heck, there might not be any critters left on my property because they might be located about 3 counties away now !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2017)

Maaaaaan, it's deader than a hamma up in hera!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2017)

Cigarette please ... Just let my daughter drive my truck..... Nuf said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Cigarette please ... Just let my daughter drive my truck..... Nuf said





Shot 'o likker too !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2017)

Good evening bro's, gonna knock these 12's OUT !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2017)

blood when you said cig please my mind first said lucky guy
then I read you let daughter drive the truck and I had quack's thought  BLD
but I know you have to report to the donut factory soon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2017)

quack clock in and you are on the down hill side of the hump


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey everybody. EE,GW, Blood who is a nervous wreck and Quack working 12's. Still sending prayers up for all of our folks on the mend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2017)

Prayers for quick healing for all. After surgry care is the key. Take my word for that. 
On a lighter note, I feel ya Blood. I let Cody start driving my SUV when he was in middle school. I told him, don't dare  tell your dad.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Good hump day morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Blood?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Gw?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2017)

mp?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2017)

just not feeling like doing the adult thing today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2017)

do want coffee though


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Morning GW. Yeah I know the feeling. 44 degrees a t 31220 this AM.


----------



## redeli (Oct 18, 2017)

Morning guys and gals


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2017)

morning red


----------



## redeli (Oct 18, 2017)

Gw do you ever sleep ?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Morning Eli.


----------



## redeli (Oct 18, 2017)

Morning moon


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 18, 2017)

Mornin' Folks. Sounds like everyone got it going on. 

Continued Prayers for all who are on the mend for a full speedy recovery.

Fine haul there Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Morning DDG, thanks man. You pewing deer this morning?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

Mornin! 
My smileys aint workin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Got another long busy day ahead of me getting ready for the big reunion Sunday. Got some troops comin tomorrow to help me git r done.

Hope everyone has a great Hump day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Prayers for quick healing for all. After surgry care is the key. Take my word for that.
> On a lighter note, I feel ya Blood. I let Cody start driving my SUV when he was in middle school. I told him, don't dare  tell your dad.




Cody learnt how ta drive 'cause Momma was crunk . . 




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Got another long busy day ahead of me getting ready for the big reunion Sunday. Got some troops comin tomorrow to help me git r done.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Hump day!




Check yo daaaang PM's !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

The sweet song I woke up with this mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H, Quackbro and Chief. You are always busy Chief! Just more so with getting ready for the gathering. 44 degrees at 31220 this morning. Feels goot!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel ya Blood. I let Cody start driving my SUV when he was in middle school. I told him, don't dare  tell your dad.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Cody learnt how ta drive 'cause Momma was crunk . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2017)

I learned to drive in a 1959 Ford pickup with a 3 speed on the column, and a 1965 Mustang convertible with 3 on the floor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Ya'll aint right. 

We carpooled with another boy. His mommy would take em to school. I'd pick em up. The boy lived on a long lonesome street, so I would let Cody drive from the boys house to the"big road" everyday. 

SO THERE.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I learned to drive in a 1959 Ford pickup with a 3 speed on the column, and a 1965 Mustang convertible with 3 on the floor.



My Diddy MADE us learn to drive with a stick shift. I drove my Mama's Nova with three on the tree in high school. Then she bought me a VW. Boy you HAD to know how to work on a car if you drove a VW.


----------



## redeli (Oct 18, 2017)

my first drive was a 1970 chevy cheyanne on the column


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I learned to drive in a 1959 Ford pickup with a 3 speed on the column, and a 1965 Mustang convertible with 3 on the floor.



I bet you wish you still had THAT. Been wanting one of those all my life. Anybody that knows me good knows that's my dream car. Same year and all. SOME DAY!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet you wish you still had THAT. Been wanting one of those all my life. Anybody that knows me good knows that's my dream car. Same year and all. SOME DAY!




That was my Mother`s car, and it was burgundy colored with a 289 motor. Yep, I wish I had that one myself, even though I don`t really like cars. I`ve only had one car myself. It was a 1973 "Vanishing Point"  Challenger. I only kept it two years and for 6 months of that time I couldn`t legally drive it because the state confiscated my driving license. After that I traded that landborn rocket for a truck, and haven`t looked back since.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2017)

logged on & forgot to speak, wasn't here long & went to the big metropolis of Ocilla to give blood for a good cause, stopped to visit my niece that teaches there, then to the elementary school to pick up the granboys cookie dough order and "since I was there" stopped by the lunch room to see him before I left!

How ya'll are?

I learned on a 57 Ford 3 on the tree of my Papa's........
I love driving a manual!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> logged on & forgot to speak, wasn't here long & went to the big metropolis of Ocilla to give blood for a good cause, stopped to visit my niece that teaches there, then to the elementary school to pick up the granboys cookie dough order and "since I was there" stopped by the lunch room to see him before I left!
> 
> How ya'll are?
> 
> ...





Hey you.  

I was going to the swamp to kill a doe this morning and my knee was ailing too bad. I might try it this afternoon though.  I`m liking this weather.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That was my Mother`s car, and it was burgundy colored with a 289 motor. Yep, I wish I had that one myself, even though I don`t really like cars. I`ve only had one car myself. It was a 1973 "Vanishing Point"  Challenger. I only kept it two years and for 6 months of that time I couldn`t legally drive it because the state confiscated my driving license. After that I traded that landborn rocket for a truck, and haven`t looked back since.


My First car was a 1969 Impala with a 396!!!.......If that car would have had wings it would have flown!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My First car was a 1969 Impala with a 396!!!.......If that car would have had wings it would have flown!!





I bet that thing would fly!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you.
> 
> I was going to the swamp to kill a doe this morning and my knee was ailing too bad. I might try it this afternoon though.  I`m liking this weather.


Hey yourself!
I'm glad you're finally listening to your ailments & not pushing issues!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That was my Mother`s car, and it was burgundy colored with a 289 motor. Yep, I wish I had that one myself, even though I don`t really like cars. I`ve only had one car myself. It was a 1973 "Vanishing Point"  Challenger. I only kept it two years and for 6 months of that time I couldn`t legally drive it because the state confiscated my driving license. After that I traded that landborn rocket for a truck, and haven`t looked back since.



My choice is Candy Apple RED! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> My First car was a 1969 Impala with a 396!!!.......If that car would have had wings it would have flown!!


That was my oldest bros first car. Don't know bout the 396 part, but it was same year and a convertible.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

PBJM sammich here. Wish I had some Lays plain take-a-chips. 
My 
Bestest friend just brought an envelope for me to take to Savannah. It says Mr. and Mrs. Cody Smith. Looks pretty good. It just it musta just hit me. 

I'm gonna have to git some waterproof mascara.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PBJM sammich here. Wish I had some Lays plain take-a-chips.
> My
> Bestest friend just brought an envelope for me to take to Savannah. It says Mr. and Mrs. Cody Smith. Looks pretty good. It just it musta just hit me.
> 
> I'm gonna have to git some waterproof mascara.


Aaaawwww, big hugs to ya, I was wondering if it had sunk in yet.......... you're gonna be a beautiful ma-in-law!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hey yourself!
> I'm glad you're finally listening to your ailments & not pushing issues!





Yes Ma`am, I`m doing just exactly what I`m supposed to be doing. I`m a veritable Angel....   

Trust me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am, I`m doing just exactly what I`m supposed to be doing. I`m a veritable Angel....
> 
> Trust me.





Boss juss got back from lunch. Nobody been here but me and him Told me to leave. 

Going to git some waterproof mascara & fanger nail polish( I aint going wiff da girls tomorrow. Don't much like them places).


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am, I`m doing just exactly what I`m supposed to be doing. I`m a veritable Angel....
> 
> Trust me.


MmmmHHHmmm.............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss juss got back from lunch. Nobody been here but me and him Told me to leave.
> 
> Going to git some waterproof mascara & fanger nail polish( I aint going wiff da girls tomorrow. Don't much like them places).


How do you type *whistling* noises?? Can't wait to see you all "dolled up"!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHHHmmm..............




In about an hour, this ol` rifle and me along with my walking stick are gonna ease off into the swamp and find a good tree to lean back agin and take me a nap.  And if a deer disturbs me, I`ll kill it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> In about an hour, this ol` rifle and me along with my walking stick are gonna ease off into the swamp and find a good tree to lean back agin and take me a nap.  And if a deer disturbs me, I`ll kill it.


 can you put one down for me this year, pwease?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> can you put one down for me this year, pwease?





I`ll see what I can do.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll see what I can do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

My fanger nails look like Dorothy's ruby shoes.

H22 got a gun and a bag looks kinda like what Nic posted. Caint share a pic. He weird that way, but Keebs saw em.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My fanger nails look like Dorothy's ruby shoes.
> 
> H22 got a gun and a bag looks kinda like what Nic posted. Caint share a pic. He weird that way, but Keebs saw em.


OOooohhh, I know they be purty!!

 Yep, I sure have and I wanna think I *DID* take a pic to show Nic, but I think that was on a phone long gone.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> OOooohhh, I know they be purty!!
> 
> Yep, I sure have and I wanna think I *DID* take a pic to show Nic, but I think that was on a phone long gone.........



You did. We had to move it so you could take close ups. That dang thing weighs 200 lbs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey, dropping by for a minit on a quick break. Kinda be glad when this reunion is over.  

Actually, it's kind of nice though. Done had cuzz over one day, then younger brother cuzz, tomorrow both of my brothers and older cuzz back again. 

Jag n I have been killin ourselves late into the night, well after dark, thanks to flood lights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2017)

Holler later before I lose Jag.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 18, 2017)

don't lose jag or your tool


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2017)

Afternoon brothers !!!   Winding it down, 36hrs to go !!  Come on Sat morning !!

Ready fo a dranky drank !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, here's Dawns twice baked potato recipe, it's REALLY good !!  Tweak it how ever you want !!
> 
> 
> 5lbs red taters boiled (leave peelings on)
> ...


I did this tonight with a few changes..........I mixed cheese, bacon bits, and crushed garlic in with the sour cream, and chicken soup

Used left over baked potatoes with the skin on that we already had left over from the hunt test this weekend!!


It was good!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My First car was a 1969 Impala with a 396!!!.......If that car would have had wings it would have flown!!





Nicodemus said:


> I bet that thing would fly!


I saw it do 130 MPH once...........That was all I had the nerve for!!...........I'm pretty sure it had a little bit more!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was my oldest bros first car. Don't know bout the 396 part, but it was same year and a convertible.


I think most of them came with a 327 or 350!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2017)

Live from the chaotic plastic factory


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Quackbro, we'll definitely give it a shot. Sounds really good, and mine will absolutely have jalapeño.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning. Any coffee brewed yet?


----------



## redeli (Oct 19, 2017)

I got some going but it's not as good as GW's


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning smart folks hope all yalls body parts are feeling good this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2017)

better late than never


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning Eli,Fuzzy and GW. I will gladly partake GW.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Cavalry will be here today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning Chief. At least you have some cooler weather to get everything ready.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. At least you have some cooler weather to get everything ready.



Hey Moon. You got that right, it has been a blessing too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2017)

Goot moanin brudders !!!  Smooth night, need tumo just like it !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and Quack. Any damage to your truck Blood?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and Quack. Any damage to your truck Blood?



No sir!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> No sir!


gooood lawd!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2017)

Mornin! 
Today be my Friday. Half a day at that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Today be my Friday. Half a day at that!



Cheater!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Today be my Friday. Half a day at that!


  I wanna see pics, gurlfrand!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2017)

Good day/night bros . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I wanna see pics, gurlfrand!!!!



They gots an hour worth of photo time lined up, so I'm sure you will.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning Keebs and Mrs. H. That's good news Blood.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They gots an hour worth of photo time lined up, so I'm sure you will.


   


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Mrs. H. That's good news Blood.


 Mernin!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 19, 2017)

Just sittin and waitin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2017)

inventory


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> inventory


bless yo heart..................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2017)

afternoon all

wondering about glue bunny afterall it was the ankle not the wrist.  You'd think she could still type.   Hope you are getting along


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon all
> 
> wondering about glue bunny afterall it was the ankle not the wrist.  You'd think she could still type.   Hope you are getting along


*Pain Meds* - maybe she don't wanna post under the influence......... like "some" folks around here!
Later Folks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon all
> 
> wondering about glue bunny afterall it was the ankle not the wrist.  You'd think she could still type.   Hope you are getting along





Keebs said:


> *Pain Meds* - maybe she don't wanna post under the influence......... like "some" folks around here!
> Later Folks!




My computer has gone postal on me and has a mind of its own for the past two days and it has decided when I can get online apparently.  

I also want to hear an update from Margaret about her surgery and recuperation etc.  I am Praying that everything will heal up soon and she will be back to her normal activity level. 

I will try and check back later as the post office is waiting not so patiently on me right now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Howdy GW and EE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> *Pain Meds* - maybe she don't wanna post under the influence......... like "some" folks around here!
> Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2017)

Good evening folks, hope ya'll hava great one !!!


It's that time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2017)

Anybody want/need a GON sticka for their truck ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



yeah quack I don't know who she could be talking about.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2017)

Mernin kids...... Inching closer and closer to monday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2017)

morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Morning GW and Blood. Monday ?  Working till lunch today and then heading to the camp.


----------



## redeli (Oct 20, 2017)

Morning...came for some coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Morning Eli. GW is spot on with the coffee.


----------



## redeli (Oct 20, 2017)

Good thing...I need a jump start this morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2017)

Morning bro's !!  Another goot night, one to go !!


Is it doe days in the southern zone tomorrow ??

Somebody runned over a big doe on my road frontage last night . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!  Another goot night, one to go !!
> 
> 
> Is it doe days in the southern zone tomorrow ??
> ...



Whater doe days?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Whater doe days?




Grrrrrrrrr, shoulda put this "On Topic..."


Later bro's I gotz tacrash  . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2017)

Late mornin to ya'll........ had some bizness to take care of this mornin, but I is here now!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2017)

My favorite time of the year is starting. And I`m ready for it. 

Good luck to all of you tomorrow and this season.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> My favorite time of the year is starting. And I`m ready for it.
> 
> Good luck to all of you tomorrow and this season.


 You too....... I bit the bullet and got my license anyway, I'm gonna try it even though my cough is back again this year......


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You too....... I bit the bullet and got my license anyway, I'm gonna try it even though my cough is back again this year......





Don`t let anything stop you from going.  

I just double checked Quigley, cleaned the lenses on its scope and binoculars, checked possibles bag, filled bullet pouch, tetched the edge on my blades, gave my snake boots a coat of oil, and I`m ready to go.

And got the Lady`s rifle ready for her....  

Waiting on 30 minutes before sunrise......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t let anything stop you from going.
> 
> I just double checked Quigley, cleaned the lenses on its scope and binoculars, checked possibles bag, filled bullet pouch, tetched the edge on my blades, gave my snake boots a coat of oil, and I`m ready to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2017)

Afternoon brudders !!!  Last one !! 



Good luck in the morning !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2017)

quack, you hunting Washington County?  if so, either sex


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, you hunting Washington County?  if so, either sex



Yessir, thank you !!!


Cabela's has a sale on Gerber's knives for $9.99  regularly 24.99, I bought 8.  Just opened one, very nice and will make nice Christmas gifts!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2017)

Happy friday folks! Good luck to those that hunt in the morning!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2017)

Tomorrow will mark 51 consecutive years that I gone on opening morning, and haven`t missed one yet. 1966 is when we got our first deer season in Wheeler County. I went that morning when it opened and every one since.

Again, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2017)

Time to throw the .22 mag in the truck . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to throw the .22 mag in the truck . .





$50 a carcass....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow will mark 51 consecutive years that I gone on opening morning, and haven`t missed one yet. 1966 is when we got our first deer season in Wheeler County. I went that morning when it opened and every one since.
> 
> Again, good luck to everyone.


Thats a good run wishing you many more Nic!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to throw the .22 mag in the truck . .



indeed


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 20, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2017)

evening wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to throw the .22 mag in the truck . .



Always wanted one but as much as I would shoot it it is just cheaper to pew the 243 considering how much people want for a 22 mag


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2017)

Not hunting in the morn, got too much on my plate. But, I did see a decent buck chasin a doe yesterday morn early. Came right through the pasture off to one side of the house where I was workin.

Everyone be safe, and for the ones on the mend may you continue to improve and heal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2017)

morning early morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Morning GW. You hunting today?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2017)

Good morning, hope everyone has a safe and productive day


----------



## redeli (Oct 21, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> $50 a carcass....








blood on the ground said:


> Thats a good run wishing you many more Nic!
> 
> 
> indeed








gobbleinwoods said:


> Always wanted one but as much as I would shoot it it is just cheaper to pew the 243 considering how much people want for a 22 mag




I've got 2 of 'em, love 'em !!!  I bought up a buncha ammo years ago so I'm good to go !!!


Gonna take Champ/Tate's lil girl this evening to the box blind in my bird field..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2017)

Got my winder open in my office, .243 out waiting on a fat doe to come to the kone pile !!!  


Gonna do some grilled bacon wrapped LA fresh skrimp, bacon wrapped jalapeno popperz stuffed with sausage and cream cheese, gator tail, some of Dawn's cheese/sausage dip, some 'o Dawn's home made Salsa, 2 different boiled peanuts, Dawn's regular, and my Cajun spicy with a ham hock in em !!!   Just gonna have appetizers tonight with the neighbors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2017)

Mornin folks. 

Got to get everything finished up for the big reunion tomorrow. Still got a lot of loose ends to finish up, but lookin good around here. Got a couple errands to run, kind of hindering my progress, but stuff that slipped our minds. 

Cuzz'n KAREN just showed up, she's a go-getter. 

Anyway, trying to pull it all together on this last full day to get everything completed. 

Good luck and good day to all in the woods, those that are in the healing process, and those that may just be kicking back and taking it easy.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2017)

Afternoon my friends down south. Will be down there next Thursday. As usual we are not gonna have a lot of time. We got to head back Sunday as we both have Dr. appointments Monday morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2017)

Afternoon, sounds like a good feast Quack. Chief I hope you got everything lined out for tomorrow


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2017)

Good morning, guess opening day wore everybody out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm here to,tu,tue


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2017)

Morning Gw, guess the rest of the day walkers will be showing up soon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2017)

Probably.   I've been scoring the college pickems I was not ignoring you.   You hunting or working?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2017)

Working, I was reading about Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2017)

What's the news?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Morning GW and Wy. Bout to eat some breakfus and hit the woods.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2017)

Mornin boys ... Perched up high waiting on daylight! Seen a small buck when I was walking in.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2017)

Made me some fried oysters yesterday...also grilled up some sausage!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Man that looks good Blood! Good luck this morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Man that looks good Blood! Good luck this morning!



Thanks brother and good luck to you also!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2017)

No deers so far! Epic sunrise though!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2017)

does only.

5AM clear skies and stars
7-8 AM clouds


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2017)

I sure have heard a lot of shots for it to be buck only around here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

Gotta say, the boiled peanuts with crushed red pepper and ham hock were OFF the chain GOOD !!!  Buncha idiots were eating the hull and all !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta say, the boiled peanuts with crushed red pepper and ham hock were OFF the chain GOOD !!!  Buncha idiots were eating the hull and all !!!



Sounds like a high fiber diet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like a high fiber diet




Told 'em "In a hull, out a hull . . "


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2017)

That will be a hull of a good one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told 'em "In a hull, out a hull . . "





gobbleinwoods said:


> That will be a hull of a good one.



This is going to be bad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That will be a hull of a good one.





blood on the ground said:


> This is going to be bad


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2017)

I might be able to hear the screams from 30055


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 22, 2017)

3 does and a unicorn. Oh! Morning Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

Still peekin out da back winder, nuttin but skwirrels . . .243 's ready to bark !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> 3 does and a unicorn. Oh! Morning Quack.





Morning Moonbro, bacon wrapped backstraps tonight ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Not tonight, unless I take em out da freezer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Heck yeah!



Ya gotta try the boiled peanuts and ham hock !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2017)

minus the hulls


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday morning to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

For whatever reason during the past several days, I can NOT GET ONLINE before 9:30 AM.  Early last week, I had to get another modem from Comcast and since then, my computer has gone to hades in a handbasket.  Yep, that is what happens when you call the customer NO-SERVICE line for Comcast at 6 AM in the morning.....as you get a lady in the Philippines whose name is......ANNA......  IMAGINE THAT and after she checks my equipment re-sets my modem and then she advised that I must get a new modem etc.   Went to Comcast and got a new one and it is different from the old one and needs a different plug in etc.

I refuse to pay my bill until Comcast gets it straight as this is a problem with their equipment server and NOT mine.

OH, what the heck, I am just ORNERY as the devil this weekend as I can't go hunting yet as per my doctors orders.  They don't want me climbing a ladder or even sitting on the ground and then maybe trying to drag a deer if I did shoot one.  I tried to tell them that I wasn't going to shoot anything for around at least a month or so but they advised me to be patient and get my knee completely healed before messing it up again.  

I'm gonna get a shower and go eat me some lunch at Diablo's Restaurant in about an hour.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

Sockbro gotta "tude..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> minus the hulls





They were crunk . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Morning EE. DANG!


----------



## redeli (Oct 22, 2017)

Morning driverlers


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

Quack, I cant believe you did that to green peanuts.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

I got to call Hardy farms and get some ordered. Dang the salt. I am fixing to eat me some goober peas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2017)

Emotional weekend. These two have been through lots of hard times. Finally  happy ever after.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Emotional weekend. These two have been through lots of hard times. Finally  happy ever after.




She has very nice cleavage, Cody, not so much . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She has very nice cleavage, Cody, not so much . .



Only you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2017)

Best of all for years to come.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Best of all for years to come.



Just wait till you hear the rest of the storey.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She has very nice cleavage, Cody, not so much . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only you.




Mrs H, after reading this first quote above.......I fell out of my chair and now my left knee and leg is hurting too !!!!!!!

Only the Quackster could have came up with that comment !!!  


They look like a wonderful Happy and in love couple !!!  Congrats to both of them and also to you, Mr and Ms H !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs H, after reading this first quote above.......I fell out of my chair and now my left knee and leg is hurting too !!!!!!!
> 
> Only the Quackster could have came up with that comment !!!
> 
> ...



And that's why I had to call Quackster and Mz. Dawn to share the story.


----------



## redeli (Oct 22, 2017)

Very nice looking couple


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Great looking couple Mrs. H! Congrats to them!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2017)

My congratulations and regards to the newlyweds.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2017)

Afternoon folks, congrats to the newlyweds


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2017)

Evening folks. 

Family reunion was a huge success, everything went great and it was great to bring it back to this ol home place. Think we had a record for attendance here with 86 combined adults and kids. 

MANDY and Chris, congrats to Cody and the new daughter.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2017)

That's a great turn out Chief, I remember as a kid having large family reunions like that now they are much smaller


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2017)

Time to make the doughnuts!

Congratulations to the newlyweds!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Quack, I cant believe you did that to green peanuts.



I KNOW you gonna try it !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only you.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just wait till you hear the rest of the storey.....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And that's why I had to call Quackster and Mz. Dawn to share the story.




"The Rest of the Story" will kill ya !!!  Dawn's  still laughing !!! Mandy had me put her on speaker phone !!! 





Wycliff said:


> That's a great turn out Chief, I remember as a kid having large family reunions like that now they are much smaller




That's where you pick up da chicks !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2017)

Mernin kids


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2017)

You're up early this morning Moon


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2017)

Thinkin back on the days of the white screen.... Days gone by!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, used to be locked out back then


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2017)

morning wybro, moon, blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Morning Wy, Blood and GW.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to You Blood, Wycliff, Moon, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Thankfully, my internet is working this morning for the first time in several days as such an early hour.  Heck, I was getting ready to use this new modem for target practice.  

Sounds like several members here had a really great weekend too.  Especially, Mr and Mrs H and their newly weds.  Also Chief with such a huge family reunion at the "old home place".  I bet they had loads of fun too.

Now a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee will surely help me to get my "rear in gear" as I have another PT session this morning and then right after that, I need to see my doctor again as well.  I see that we do have a little rain outside already too.

BY the way, I just noticed that the Forum Clock is NOW 9 minutes off again !!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2017)

Good rain in 30055 now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good rain in 30055 now.



Rain in the 30132 also... Porch sittin with the 308


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2017)

Jus waiting on daylight


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats to the new married couple.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Lovin the pitter patter of light rain on the tin roof out on the front porch. 

Glad we had the huge reunion, it was great, but I need some time off for a few days now. Then I can get back to little projects like installing an extra bathroom towel rack, etc., instead of a complete outdoor makeover. However, because of the reunion I was able to enlist troops to help pull it off on short notice and get some major stuff done to the house and landscape. 

Anyway, glad it's over until next year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2017)

Good rain comin down here in the Panhandle, we needed it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2017)

Mernin, Thank you LORD for the rain........... ok, I gotta read back.........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just wait till you hear the rest of the storey.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2017)

The other morning I went out @ the crack of dawn and unlocked storage bldg. and gated opening of old 2 car garage and there was a couple pieces of mail just lying on the driveway. I was thinking what in the heck is this doing here?

I looked and one was an Edward Jones envelope that we get all the time and the other was from our Home Owners/Auto insurer. I just threw it on Jag's riding lawnmower seat and kept going. It laid out there for a couple days and MizT finally saw it and got it. She got out of her car one night when she came home from work and had her hands full with some groceries and such and laid it down forgetting it. She saw it in the garage Saturday and opened the home owners envelope and there was a $700.00 rebate check in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, Thank you LORD for the rain........... ok, I gotta read back.........



Mornin schweetie  

10-4 on the rain, we needed it bad. I didn't realize how bad until I started digging all around here cleaning up and landscaping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2017)

Sure feels good to be able to just sit here for a change and dribble.  

Even if I have to dribble alone.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The other morning I went out @ the crack of dawn and unlocked storage bldg. and gated opening of old 2 car garage and there was a couple pieces of mail just lying on the driveway. I was thinking what in the heck is this doing here?
> 
> I looked and one was an Edward Jones envelope that we get all the time and the other was from our Home Owners/Auto insurer. I just threw it on Jag's riding lawnmower seat and kept going. It laid out there for a couple days and MizT finally saw it and got it. She got out of her car one night when she came home from work and had her hands full with some groceries and such and laid it down forgetting it. She saw it in the garage Saturday and opened the home owners envelope and there was a $700.00 rebate check in it.


   


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetie
> 
> 10-4 on the rain, we needed it bad. I didn't realize how bad until I started digging all around here cleaning up and landscaping.


you know it's dry when the dogs running/playing in the yard stirs up a dust!


Jeff C. said:


> Sure feels good to be able to just sit here for a change and dribble.
> 
> Even if I have to dribble alone.


You not alone, I was surfin..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2017)

The rest of the story...........
After spending 3 hours in the salon with Ashley, I got back to the hotel with 15 minutes to get dressed and make sure everyone was good to go. We called for the valet service and they couldn't find our car. I gave them a valet key and they use the "clicker" to find your car. Valet key doesn't have a "clicker". We decided we would walk. Thank goodness there was a little bicycle dude with a two person buggy a block away. We waved him down. Cody and I hit heads getting in( I have a huge egg on my forehead) I thought I hit a steel beam. That boy gots a hard head. I sat in Chris' lap and he said he would get fined. I had to squat on the foot rest the whole way. Trying to hold my dress down. Finally I said I'll neva see these people again, they can look all they want. We got to Pulaski square as the church clock was shimming 1. I know Ashley thought she had been stood up. The bicycle dude should be able to pay 2 months rent with the tip Chris gave him. He was our HERO! The valet service didn’t charge us for the whole weekend. It was a beautiful wedding. My legs will never be the same. I'm bad outa shape.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2017)

Whad i miss


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The rest of the story...........
> After spending 3 hours in the salon with Ashley, I got back to the hotel with 15 minutes to get dressed and make sure everyone was good to go. We called for the valet service and they couldn't find our car. I gave them a valet key and they use the "clicker" to find your car. Valet key doesn't have a "clicker". We decided we would walk. Thank goodness there was a little bicycle dude with a two person buggy a block away. We waved him down. Cody and I hit heads getting in( I have a huge egg on my forehead) I thought I hit a steel beam. That boy gots a hard head. I sat in Chris' lap and he said he would get fined. I had to squat on the foot rest the whole way. Trying to hold my dress down. Finally I said I'll neva see these people again, they can look all they want. We got to Pulaski square as the church clock was shimming 1. I know Ashley thought she had been stood up. The bicycle dude should be able to pay 2 months rent with the tip Chris gave him. He was our HERO! The valet service didn’t charge us for the whole weekend. It was a beautiful wedding. My legs will never be the same. I'm bad outa shape.


   only you & yours could have such an experience!!   Congrats to you all!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad i miss



Nuttin, but I missed a Dr's perntment dis moanin.  

Didn wanna go anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2017)

Here comes my neighbor for his morning coffee. :bounce


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Here comes my neighbor for his morning coffee. :bounce



We met your twin this weekend. I was sitting outside before day break and Chris had propped the door to hotel open with a skoll  can he found so I could get back in. (he took the key) This Jeff C. looking guy comes walking out and kicks the can out of the way. Then he looks at me with eyes big and mouth wide open and says. OH. Did I mess you up. Then he apologizes and made sure I could get back in. He had a very strong cajun accent and looks just like you. Minus the beard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2017)

More pics. After the wedding at Tubby's have celebration shots. My beautiful new daughter. Rings. Cody got the same material  that made his back all betta. Last but not least. Cody getting emotional after seeing Ashley for the first time that day.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> More pics. After the wedding at Tubby's have celebration shots. My beautiful new daughter. Rings. Cody got the same material  that made his back all betta. Last but not least. Cody getting emotional after seeing Ashley for the first time that day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


>


I got yo popcorn beat........ Miami neighbors are up, insisted I fix a plate for lunch today........ smoked pork shoulder, black beans & rice......... lawd I need a nap!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We met your twin this weekend. I was sitting outside before day break and Chris had propped the door to hotel open with a skoll  can he found so I could get back in. (he took the key) This Jeff C. looking guy comes walking out and kicks the can out of the way. Then he looks at me with eyes big and mouth wide open and says. OH. Did I mess you up. Then he apologizes and made sure I could get back in. He had a very strong cajun accent and looks just like you. Minus the beard.



  

The only difference is, I woulda known why that Skoal can was in the door and not kicked it in the first place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2017)

Did someone say nap?

I'm in the middle of trying to fish a coax cable down a wall behind the computer from up in the attic. Sleep monster done jumped on me baaaaad too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> More pics. After the wedding at Tubby's have celebration shots. My beautiful new daughter. Rings. Cody got the same material  that made his back all betta. Last but not least. Cody getting emotional after seeing Ashley for the first time that day.



Good pics, tell her I said "Hey"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Good pics, tell her I said "Hey"




X2 and that's all I'm gonna say . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Good afternoon dribblers. Mz. R is home sick with the crud. Our son and his fiancé stopped by to visit. Had a limb fall out of a big oak by the driveway. Luckily it missed his truck and Mz. R's 4Runner! Barely!!! Just got through cutting it up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon dribblers. Mz. R is home sick with the crud. Our son and his fiancé stopped by to visit. Had a limb fall out of a big oak by the driveway. Luckily it missed his truck and Mz. R's 4Runner! Barely!!! Just got through cutting it up.





Whewww, that was close Moonbro !!! 


Afternoon all !!  Just tonight and tmrow night, stooped computer class Thursday morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The only difference is, I woulda known why that Skoal can was in the door and not kicked it in the first place.



True that.  We ran in to him later that day and I told Chris, there's Jeff C. he said DANG sho is.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2017)

Great pics mrs 22.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon dribblers. Mz. R is home sick with the crud. Our son and his fiancé stopped by to visit. Had a limb fall out of a big oak by the driveway. Luckily it missed his truck and Mz. R's 4Runner! Barely!!! Just got through cutting it up.



Tell Mrs. R toget well soon. Big oak tree fell in the parking lot behind work today. Up rooted. Made big bang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Great pics mrs 22.



Thanks Bo$$. We mighty proud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2017)

It's that time, good evening all..


Gotta meeting in the morning too !!! Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Howdy Wy,Mrs. H and BO$$.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2017)

Evening Moon, glad you didn't have any damage


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2017)

A little cool in the 30901


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning Wy. Feels good at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2017)

morning wy and moon

it is brewing and this is how I feel but soon it will be better


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent Lil Wy to his sisters last night and packed him shorts for today, he is not going to like that when he goes to the bus


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2017)

any colder and LilWy would littler


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning GW. The weather man on the TV said 51 degrees here. I know the feeling GW! Blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2017)

Been MIA all night and Moonbro is the only one to sound the alert! Feeling the love right now......
We had us a genuine mess up here at the plastic factory .... Stopped up pipes all night long! Db must've had cold hands bcuz his hands stayed in his pockets all night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening Moon, glad you didn't have any damage





Moonbro gotz da daim bramage . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning Chief,Blood and Quack. Thought you had a computer class this morning Quack? Sounds like you had a busy night Blood!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2017)

Mornin!
Hey Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Blood and Quack. Thought you had a computer class this morning Quack? Sounds like you had a busy night Blood!




No, just the regular blahblahblahblah weekly meeting.  Computer class is Thursday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Hey Quack!





Hiya gal friend !!!    I'm still here, but barely . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2017)

Mornin! 

Got some good rest last night. Getting somewhat back to normal. Still gots an egg on my head.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Got some good rest last night. Getting somewhat back to normal. Still gots an egg on my head.





Memories gal friend, lifetime memories !! 



Color me gone, I be a sleepy fat buoy !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Merning Keebs and Mrs. H.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning Mud. You through with inventory yet ?


----------



## redeli (Oct 24, 2017)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend !!!    I'm still here, but barely . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Got some good rest last night. Getting somewhat back to normal. Still gots an egg on my head.


 good thing we both have hard heads, huh?


Moonpie1 said:


> Merning Keebs and Mrs. H.


Mornin!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.


you through counting yet?


redeli said:


> morning all


Mernin!
I got the All Star Rosters ready, now to wait to update with their numbers & weights............. gonna be a busy afternoon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2017)

Just got home... Porch sittin at the moment.  Whad I miss?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got home... Porch sittin at the moment.  Whad I miss?


just a lotta "good mornings"............. seen any deer yet?
Miami neighbors oldest boy got his second yesterday evenin!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning my Friends down in the State. I will be amongst yall this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Morning my Friends down in the State. I will be amongst yall this weekend.


 Hope you have a safe & fun trip, Charlie!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> just a lotta "good mornings"............. seen any deer yet?
> Miami neighbors oldest boy got his second yesterday evenin!





10 does and 6 bucks this morning, including one really nice 8 point. They were moving purty good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2017)

We got in the car to leave Sunday and H22's phone blew up. Erybody at work and had questions. They sending stuff to PR. Anyway, one of the calls was from a friend asking if he wanted a deer. 
He brought the cooler home last night so I guess will be busy putting up deer the rest of the week. It's nice to have friends that share.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> just a lotta "good mornings"............. seen any deer yet?
> Miami neighbors oldest boy got his second yesterday evenin!



No deers... Not even a squirrel


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> 10 does and 6 bucks this morning, including one really nice 8 point. They were moving purty good.



Thats a solid hunt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Afternoon folks!

Dot dogs n chips with dark chocolate milk.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Dot dogs n chips with dark chocolate milk.



Afternoon Jeff... You still loving the new house?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> 10 does and 6 bucks this morning, including one really nice 8 point. They were moving purty good.



Sound like my brother a couple days ago. He called and told me he had 11 does and 3 young bucks in his food plot. One more mature buck locked up in the edge, wouldn't come out. Thought he was a good 10 pt.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> 10 does and 6 bucks this morning, including one really nice 8 point. They were moving purty good.


 hope I can see something like that soon, but I'll be happy with just one good one and a clean shot!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got in the car to leave Sunday and H22's phone blew up. Erybody at work and had questions. They sending stuff to PR. Anyway, one of the calls was from a friend asking if he wanted a deer.
> He brought the cooler home last night so I guess will be busy putting up deer the rest of the week. It's nice to have friends that share.


 Oh yeah!


blood on the ground said:


> No deers... Not even a squirrel


you ain't holdin yur tongue right.......... no squirrels??? yeah, that ain't right!


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Dot dogs n chips with dark chocolate milk.


 that'll werk!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2017)

Good afternoon to all of you Drivelers.  It has been a really busy day since early this morning (when my internet was NOT working again until about 30 minutes ago) and I haven't slowed up all day until now.

I am running late and got to get a quick shower and go down to the hospital for a couple of hours or so.  I'll do my best to catch back up late this afternoon.  Dang, phone just rang and they need to move this up to "AS SOON AS I CAN GET THERE"  !!!!      

Later....


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 24, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good afternoon to all of you Drivelers.  It has been a really busy day since early this morning (when my internet was NOT working again until about 30 minutes ago) and I haven't slowed up all day until now.
> 
> I am running late and got to get a quick shower and go down to the hospital for a couple of hours or so.  I'll do my best to catch back up late this afternoon.  Dang, phone just rang and they need to move this up to "AS SOON AS I CAN GET THERE"  !!!!
> 
> Later....



Hope all goes well this afternoon.Got all the info from you. Thanks again.Hows the knee?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good afternoon to all of you Drivelers.  It has been a really busy day since early this morning (when my internet was NOT working again until about 30 minutes ago) and I haven't slowed up all day until now.
> 
> I am running late and got to get a quick shower and go down to the hospital for a couple of hours or so.  I'll do my best to catch back up late this afternoon.  Dang, phone just rang and they need to move this up to "AS SOON AS I CAN GET THERE"  !!!!
> 
> Later....


's for ya Mike!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hope you have a safe & fun trip, Charlie!



It is gonna be a short trip, but I will have fun. We had planed to stay longer, but we both go Dr, appointments Monday and I got one Wednesday. Gonna leave early Thursday morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

Off next tree days !!  Gonna try and put some meat in da freezer, if it's brown, it's down. 

Afternoon my friends !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2017)

wish it was doe days in the 30055 zone.  

that is all I have been seeing.

EE hope the doc visit went okay.

keebs, hey gf

quack, no work on Thursday but have to go to a computer class?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2017)

Bo$$ safe travels.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wish it was doe days in the 30055 zone.
> 
> that is all I have been seeing.
> 
> ...





Yeah, we're changing over to a new system, 3-4hr meeting.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> It is gonna be a short trip, but I will have fun. We had planed to stay longer, but we both go Dr, appointments Monday and I got one Wednesday. Gonna leave early Thursday morning.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Off next tree days !!  Gonna try and put some meat in da freezer, if it's brown, it's down.
> 
> Afternoon my friends !!!


 yeah, ok, if you say so...... 


gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs, hey gf


Howudoin?

Look at the time!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> yeah, ok, if you say so......
> 
> Howudoin?
> 
> Look at the time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Well, basically resting today compared to the past month. Been piddlin all day though. Got the garage straightened up, a bunch of garbage all bagged up and ready to go, blew the driveway off, finished a little spot of mowing that my brother missed, finished bush hoggin pasture that wasn't finished, put out some wheat straw on some exposed dirt from digging/pumping septic tank. 

That should do it for today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Quack = not only lookin in Windows, but lookin out of'em too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = not only lookin in Windows, but lookin out of'em too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Hope all goes well this afternoon.Got all the info from you. Thanks again.Hows the knee?





Keebs said:


> 's for ya Mike!





gobbleinwoods said:


> wish it was doe days in the 30055 zone.
> 
> that is all I have been seeing.
> 
> ...




I was in such a hurry that I apologize for not explaining my visit to the hospital earlier this afternoon.

This visit was NOT for me BUT for a close friend that needed me to take him to the hospital for a Cardiology appointment.  He has been having some Cardiac problems and also some Thyroid problems during the past several months and he doesn't drive so I help him as much as possible.  His appointment was supposed to be at 3:30 pm BUT he called and said they needed him there ASAP instead so I hot-footed it and got him there BUT it still took 2 hours for his appointment so I just got back home.

As for my knee surgery etc, things have been going great so far and I am doing my daily exercises at home and also one day per week, I go to Physical Therapy and they make me complete a heck of a work-out on about 7 different machines, tables etc.  That place is awesome with all of the fantastic personnel and also so many  different types of machines to help people to rehabilitate their injuries etc. 

Thank you all for your continued Thoughts and Prayers on my behalf.  It is hard to believe that everything has gone so well so far.  I am very thankful for all of you in helping me along this path.  


By the way, has anybody heard from Ms Glue Bunny in the past few days???  My crazy internet has been somewhat unreliable during the past several days so I haven't gotten any update yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Mike, I haven't seen glue bunny post probably since the day of her surgery, I think.

Glad you're making such positive progress so far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You sittin in a stand or in yo truck?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Or maybe recliner?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Jag picked up a bunch of limbs and sticks, think I'll go start a lil fire in the pit. Got some red oak I can throw on it when I get a coal bed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You sittin in a stand or in yo truck?



Gotta pool chair in a box blind !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta pool chair in a box blind !!



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Evening folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Chief when you take it easy, it's still a full day! Wake up Quack there is a deer!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2017)

Quack. The travel channel is having a special on that Martha Lou's place in Charleston on the travel channel. Might have to try it out. H22 cutting deer up and I'm makin venison tacos. We are back in our element.

Jeff fa fa, how is Jag doing in the new house?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2017)

Evening folks, gonna be a busy one tonight


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2017)

I`m holding out for something real special. I hope I don`t regret not shooting this big rascal a little while ago.

Cell phone pic, sorry for the quality.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m holding out for something real special. I hope I don`t regret not shooting this big rascal a little while ago.
> 
> Cell phone pic, sorry for the quality.



Don't think I could have let him walk


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Don't think I could have let him walk



Me either..  He woulda rode inda truck


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m holding out for something real special. I hope I don`t regret not shooting this big rascal a little while ago.
> 
> Cell phone pic, sorry for the quality.



Believe I would have dropped the hammer and still waited for something special.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2017)

morning wy and blood

blood, I hope the night was smoother than last night

wybro, busy usually makes the time fly

believe the coffee is ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

Mornin G


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

Much smoother


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2017)

busy enough to make time fly without being a pain?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Morning Blood,GW and Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2017)

hey moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2017)

nothing will come of it in DC but the pf was jumping last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> busy enough to make time fly without being a pain?



No ....super slow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> No ....super slow



seems it is always feast or famine


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Another good cool morning. Nic sure let a real good one walk.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Local news says 44 degrees this morning. Hope it holds through the weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2017)

going to be colder is what I'm seeing


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> seems it is always feast or famine



yep! 

30 mo minits!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

Mornin day walkers


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

Think i will hunt a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2017)

Wearing boots and a Halloween sweater I Neva get to wear!

sowwy Mandy!

 Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Good luck Blood! Morning Chief, Keebs and da Possum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m holding out for something real special. I hope I don`t regret not shooting this big rascal a little while ago.
> 
> Cell phone pic, sorry for the quality.



Unless I knew that one wasn't the dominant buck in the area I believe I woulda dropped him. Either way, that took some patience to let him walk, kudos to you Nic. 

Something tells me you know that ain't the one you waitin on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack. The travel channel is having a special on that Martha Lou's place in Charleston on the travel channel. Might have to try it out. H22 cutting deer up and I'm makin venison tacos. We are back in our element.
> 
> Jeff fa fa, how is Jag doing in the new house?



He's doing fine MANDY, he loves this ol home place as much as we do. He does go down to the neighbor's a lot though. So far they have no issues with him just walking down there anytime. 

Oh yeah, I found out he sold $43.00 worth of pecans @ da reunion.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

Jag = the pecan pusher!!! LOL!!! Awesome


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

I had wayyy too much garbage to put out from the reunion. My cans were completely full and I still had 3 huge hefty bags leftover. They only come once a week on Wednesday-today. 

Last night I rode up to the lil country store about 2 miles from here where I go all the time and know the guys that run it. I asked if I could throw those extra bags in their dumpster and he said heck yeah.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Jag = the pecan pusher!!! LOL!!! Awesome



10-fo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

I think I scored the cylinder wall on my old husky chainsaw last week.  

Man, that joker turned up some rpm's, unlike these newer ones today. I hate it, but looks like I gotta go buy another one now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I scored the cylinder wall on my old husky chainsaw last week.
> 
> Man, that joker turned up some rpm's, unlike these newer ones today. I hate it, but looks like I gotta go buy another one now.


Not good bro ... Always something aint it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Wearing boots and a Halloween sweater I Neva get to wear!
> 
> sowwy Mandy!
> 
> Mornin!


 I have on SOCKS and a sleeved type shawl thingy on. 


Jeff C. said:


> He's doing fine MANDY, he loves this ol home place as much as we do. He does go down to the neighbor's a lot though. So far they have no issues with him just walking down there anytime.
> 
> Oh yeah, I found out he sold $43.00 worth of pecans @ da reunion.



Good to hear he's is comfy at the old home place. 
I know he made some bucks selling palm frowns at da beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Not good bro ... Always something aint it!



Yessir, every time I turn around. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have on SOCKS and a sleeved type shawl thingy on.
> 
> 
> Good to hear he's is comfy at the old home place.
> I know he made some bucks selling palm frowns at da beach.



He charges me a minimum of a thousand $$$ just to do his regular chores.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack. The travel channel is having a special on that Martha Lou's place in Charleston on the travel channel. Might have to try it out. H22 cutting deer up and I'm makin venison tacos. We are back in our element.
> 
> Jeff fa fa, how is Jag doing in the new house?




Tellin ya next time you go to your place, put a to go order into Marth Lou's !!!  Fried cheekun and poke chops, and vegetables are KILLA !!! You don't wanna eat there, it's tiny and HOT !!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m holding out for something real special. I hope I don`t regret not shooting this big rascal a little while ago.
> 
> Cell phone pic, sorry for the quality.




Hope you don't regret Nic, but that's a HOSS !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2017)

Gonna taka nap, good morning/day bro's !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2017)

Doing some unpacking last night and found Cody and Ashley's wedding ring cases in a bag I carried all weekend. Thought Cody's ring case was pretty cool( I found the pic on the site he ordered from) BECAUSE I can't post pics anymore.. Manly Man.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m holding out for something real special. I hope I don`t regret not shooting this big rascal a little while ago.
> 
> Cell phone pic, sorry for the quality.


 Oh my!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Doing some unpacking last night and found Cody and Ashley's wedding ring cases in a bag I carried all weekend. Thought Cody's ring case was pretty cool( I found the pic on the site he ordered from) BECAUSE I can't post pics anymore.. Manly Man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2017)

Keebs gots the Halloween spirit. Love the avy. 


OMG!!!!!!! Ashley just sent us the photo gallery of her wedding. They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs gots the Halloween spirit. Love the avy.
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!! Ashley just sent us the photo gallery of her wedding. They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


 That's Monster's black hat & bandanna I ordered for him to be "Walker, Texas Ranger"!!
But here I am the pumpkin bandit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2017)

Zorro lives!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Zorro lives!!


----------



## redeli (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice buck nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Keebs said:


> That's Monster's black hat & bandanna I ordered for him to be "Walker, Texas Ranger"!!
> But here I am the pumpkin bandit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Daggum, I ran some errands and dropped off 2 out of 3 chainsaws to have worked on. Want to see if I could keep from spending $500.00 or better on a new one. I get home and soon as I walk through the front door Jag starts talkin to me non stop and about 10 mins into it he says, "daddy, I went ahead and drank the rest of the cokes before they go bad".


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 25, 2017)

How many cokes were about to go bad???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> How many cokes were about to go bad???



He said it was only half of them. 

Then he said 2or 3, I don't know. He's already added them to his can collection.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

He's still talkin........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Ain't stopped since I walked through the door. Shoot he's talkin to himself now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Omg, I just found out it wasn't in cans, it was 2 liter bottles.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Afternoon everyone. Bet it wasn't decaf either Chief! Jag will be bending your ear for the rest of the evening!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon everyone. Bet it wasn't decaf either Chief! Jag will be bending your ear for the rest of the evening!



Hopefully, he'll do what he did yesterday. I was bush hoggin down the bottom of the hill and he was runnin around with a wheel barrow pickin up big limbs and sticks. He had been drinkin them yesterday too. He was on fire and toted a truck loads worth up the hill in that wheelbarrow. He just went out the door.


----------



## The black stick of death (Oct 25, 2017)

Work pffft


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Got an old buddy of mine from years ago up here when I was in my teens and early 20's and lived here for a few years with my Mamaw n Papaw. He's coming by today to look at takin down a big pecan tree in my old yard for my neighbor. I'll get most of the wood.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Daggum, I ran some errands and dropped off 2 out of 3 chainsaws to have worked on. Want to see if I could keep from spending $500.00 or better on a new one. I get home and soon as I walk through the front door Jag starts talkin to me non stop and about 10 mins into it he says, "daddy, I went ahead and drank the rest of the cokes before they go bad".





Jeff C. said:


> Omg, I just found out it wasn't in cans, it was 2 liter bottles.


 Lawd Jeff, you best keep an eye on him.......... I just flashed back to the gathering at Mills!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2017)

Jeff gets ta have all the fun ... Jag.... All the coke!!!
Evening kids ... 11-11 for me tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Howdy Blood. Hope it's a smoothe one!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2017)

hey moon
chief, bet Jag can keep up the cajun spider monkey now
blood, maybe it will be a smooth 12


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

Jag finally calmed down some. Good Lord, that boyy was wound up like an 8 day clock.

Old buddy came by and gave neighbor a price on tree removal that he couldn't refuse.

On another note, yall aint gonna believe this, he's BBQBOSS's Uncle. I found that out from talkin to Matt a long time ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2017)

Had to go to a funeral today. My first born niece lost her nanny.  Why does this always happen after good times. No more tears. My eyes are all dryed up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2017)

I kept her chillen, so it made it betta. Love my extended family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2017)

On a lighter note,  H22 brineing a deer ham for cornred beef  and it smells delish.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well good evening to all of you Drivelers.  I have been without internet since last night.  I got really teed off abut it earlier today and went to Comcast and finally find out a few minutes ago what the REAL problem is.  As I suspected, it was NOT with any of my equipment BUT there is a problem in the transmission line somewhere in my neighborhood instead.  The two technicians put a "fast fix" on it as they hooked up some extra equipment to my wiring and modem etc for tonight and the work order was written for the Comcast personnel to find the exact location of the problem starting 1st thing in the morning. 

At least I can get online at a super high speed again now so I am a Happy Camper again. 

I just read back on the happening since yesterday afternoon and it has been really busy.....especially with JAG drinking mucho Cokes so he will probably be wide awake all night tonight !!!  

Hopefully, I will be back on here early in the morning as I have been feeling like a fish out of water all day today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a lighter note,  H22 brineing a deer ham for cornred beef  and it smells delish.



MMMMMM, that ought to be goot. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well good evening to all of you Drivelers.  I have been without internet since last night.  I got really teed off abut it earlier today and went to Comcast and finally find out a few minutes ago what the REAL problem is.  As I suspected, it was NOT with any of my equipment BUT there is a problem in the transmission line somewhere in my neighborhood instead.  The two technicians put a "fast fix" on it as they hooked up some extra equipment to my wiring and modem etc for tonight and the work order was written for the Comcast personnel to find the exact location of the problem starting 1st thing in the morning.
> 
> At least I can get online at a super high speed again now so I am a Happy Camper again.
> 
> ...



Man, that sux about your internet Mike. Glad they got you up and runnin temporarily.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2017)

Huntsville Alabama.........Crown Championship.........Mason running for his second time!!.........Thankful to be here!!

No expectations, but hopeful!!

Last week all three dogs earned a pass at Master National


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Good morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2017)

morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2017)

41 degrees at 31220. Decent night Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> 41 degrees at 31220. Decent night Blood?



Maytag man kinda night!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2017)

5 an a half mo eyewerz


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2017)

moon you huntin or workin today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2017)

I am working today.   Which of you want to adopt me so I can hunt when I want to?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 26, 2017)

Good Morning to you Moon, Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of the "chilly" Driveler Nation this morning.

I feel like a kid at Christmas time since the two Comcast guys checked out every bit of the incoming wiring, equipment, computer etc and found that the problem is on their transmission line in the neighborhood.  It very well be that squirrels are the culprits in this case too.  They will be checking that part of their problem this morning.  I was amazed at their high tech computerized monitoring equipment for trouble-shooting.  These two technicians were super nice in every respect.  

It is chilly for sure in Augusta this morning as I hear a voice in my head that keeps saying, "Gobblin's coffee is really GREAT this morning"!!!   Maybe after a cup or three, my blood will be pumping so that I can get my "rear in gear" and hopefully get some work done today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am working today.   Which of you want to adopt me so I can hunt when I want to?



Gobblin, since I will not be going hunting for about about another month, you can use all of my "built up" time and go hunting every day for a month or so if you would like.  Of course, I guess that I need to get online and get my new hunting/fishing license taken care of.  I had forgotten to do that so far so I need to put that on the agenda for today maybe.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Morning EE. Hope they can get your internet problems taken care of! Working today Blood. May take off at lunch tomorrow if work load permits. Sure would like to be hunting this morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2017)

Morn folks!

Gotta get Jag to work today. While there Tuesday, I looked out in the field and man they had some beautiful collards and cabbage they are getting up now. 

Old buddy came by yesterday and looked at trees for neighbor down @ our old house. He gave him a really good price on taking down 2 pecan trees and trimming on another one. I'm going to have bookoo pecan wood soon. There will be plenty to share for smoking wood.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2017)

Mornin!  Workin here to, two, too, but would rather be hunting!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Morning Chief and Keebs. That will be some good wood Chief.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2017)

Mornin! 

The Classic City and our office pretty much empty. Erybody GON to Ga at Florida game. Been there. Done that too many times. Aint going back.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. I know you are liking this weather.........not!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2017)

Frost on da pumpkin this mornin. 

I gotta text Cody and tell them to wear warm clothes when they come home Saturday. Every pic he has sent me, they wearing shorts.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. I know you are liking this weather.........not!!!


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Frost on da pumpkin this mornin.
> 
> I gotta text Cody and tell them to wear warm clothes when they come home Saturday. Every pic he has sent me, they wearing shorts.


 'sposed to be warm here Saturday & rainin.............. but back cool on Sunday.......... I hope it isn't going to be a set in rain, it's hard to keep monster occupied inside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Keebs. That will be some good wood Chief.



Lemme know if you want some Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2017)

Keebs said:


> 'sposed to be warm here Saturday & rainin.............. but back cool on Sunday.......... I hope it isn't going to be a set in rain, it's hard to keep monster occupied inside.



Just give him a 2 liter Coke.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks Chief. I would love to have a little for smoking.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just give him a 2 liter Coke.


BAAAAaaaad Chief!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2017)

Home at last .. Home at last .. Home at last .. Praise God im home at last!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2017)

Afternoon brozzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just give him a 2 liter Coke.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Time for you to get a nap Blood!! Howdy Quackbro. He would run Keebs ragged!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2017)

So Cody wore this pin inside his coat during the wedding and put it on his lapel after the ceremony. I looked up the meaning and it all makes sense now. It's from the movie UP. They finally got their dream. 

"The grape soda pop bottle cap that Ellie and Carl use to show they belong to the same adventurer’s club. The pin also takes on a more symbolic meaning over the course of the story. It gains a sentiment and the weight of emotional value that follows it as it is passed from one character to another...from Ellie to Carl, and then from Carl to Russell. The bottlecap badge came to represent a shared dream that had gone long unfulfilled. For a while, the dream looked to have been lost when it actually had just lain dormant waiting to be dusted off and the embers re-lit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So Cody wore this pin inside his coat during the wedding and put it on his lapel after the ceremony. I looked up the meaning and it all makes sense now. It's from the movie UP. They finally got their dream.
> 
> "The grape soda pop bottle cap that Ellie and Carl use to show they belong to the same adventurer’s club. The pin also takes on a more symbolic meaning over the course of the story. It gains a sentiment and the weight of emotional value that follows it as it is passed from one character to another...from Ellie to Carl, and then from Carl to Russell. The bottlecap badge came to represent a shared dream that had gone long unfulfilled. For a while, the dream looked to have been lost when it actually had just lain dormant waiting to be dusted off and the embers re-lit.



Thats cool


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Proud for them Mrs. H. I know you are still on cloud 9!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2017)

The photographer even got a close-up of it. I guess she knew what it meant .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Home at last .. Home at last .. Home at last .. Praise God im home at last!


 WOW, major long night, huh?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brozzzzzzzz !!!


 Hey you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Do NOT encourage him!


Moonpie1 said:


> Time for you to get a nap Blood!! Howdy Quackbro. He would run Keebs ragged!


He does that naturally!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> So Cody wore this pin inside his coat during the wedding and put it on his lapel after the ceremony. I looked up the meaning and it all makes sense now. It's from the movie UP. They finally got their dream.
> 
> "The grape soda pop bottle cap that Ellie and Carl use to show they belong to the same adventurer’s club. The pin also takes on a more symbolic meaning over the course of the story. It gains a sentiment and the weight of emotional value that follows it as it is passed from one character to another...from Ellie to Carl, and then from Carl to Russell. The bottlecap badge came to represent a shared dream that had gone long unfulfilled. For a while, the dream looked to have been lost when it actually had just lain dormant waiting to be dusted off and the embers re-lit.


Now that's plumb cool!!  So happy for you all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2017)

Waiting on 5:30, gonna stagger down to the box blind . .  Gotta say, it's pretty cool to hunt your own land . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2017)

Afternoon bro's n broettes!

Another piddlin day, took it easy today....fo real.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2017)

hey Chief

home at last,  seems like I heard that somewhere.   Tomorrow is going to be a 7am to 9pm day.   grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief
> 
> home at last,  seems like I heard that somewhere.   Tomorrow is going to be a 7am to 9pm day.   grrrrrrrrr



Evenin gobblein, dang that's a long day and a Friday at that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2017)

Just messed around with the outdoor/landscape low voltage lighting I installed for my parents about 16 years ago. They still work and on a timer to come on and go off every night @ called for times. Over half the bulbs were burnt out, but they are still working. 

I'm going to change them out to all low voltage LED's. The wire already exists.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2017)

Kinda hard to kill one from the couch . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda hard to kill one from the couch . .



You moved the couch inside off the porch?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You moved the couch inside off the porch?




Never !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

We makin the doughnuts


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Good morning. Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning. Blood?



Ma'am


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 27, 2017)

You pulling 12 again? Headed to the camp today around midday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood, Moon, and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers out there this morning.

For whatever reason, I haven't sleep worth a hoot all night.  I kept waking up every few minutes it seemed so I've been watching the clock all night instead.

Heck, I watched television so many times during the night that I found out that I might be a possible suspect in the JFK assassination.  It is amazing that after all of these years later, apparently SOMEBODY really wants to know the real truth about who DID IT !!!!!!  (PS, I surely don't care who did it !!!!)    

And speaking of who did what to whom...........is Quack in serious trouble again??????????   

Now after catching up on Chief's recent activities, I think that he is FINALLY living the "life of Reilly" now that he has made it back to the original home place.  Yep, there is NO PLACE LIKE HOME !!!!!!  

Coffee is required this morning but I've got to locate Gobblin and get a cup or three before he has to work 18 hours today !!!!!!  Nobody should have to work more than 4 hours on a Friday !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You pulling 12 again? Headed to the camp today around midday.



hope to be out a here at 7am... good luck bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2017)

morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for da subscription of coffee G money


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2017)

yw as eye need it bad this morn


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw as eye need it bad this morn



Drunkbro enlightened me that there is a energy beer out now called spark! How about that ... Upper and downer all in a bottle!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Morning EE and GW. I will support that motion EE! Hoping I can cut out around lunch or a little after!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Morning Chief. Another coasting day?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Another coasting day?



More than likely Moonbro, I'm studying what all I can get into now. I've got plenty to do, but gonna take it easy somewhat after this past month or so.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 27, 2017)

It is Friday Chief, just saying. Morning Wy. You on days now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It is Friday Chief, just saying. Morning Wy. You on days now?



Copy that Moon, I've got a towel bar to hang.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2017)

FRIDAY!!!!!!
How ya'll are??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Never have figured out why manufacturers make a 24" or 30" towel bar to be mounted on drywall when studs are on 16" centers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!!
> How ya'll are??



Let's put it this way......I have never seen a 32" towel bar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Wonder if Da Possum has a towel bar stretcher tool I can borrow?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 27, 2017)

I loaned it to Quack and never got it back


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> I loaned it to Quack and never got it back



Ain't no tellin what he used it for.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!!
> How ya'll are??



That it is..... Monday right around the corner


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's put it this way......I have never seen a 32" towel bar.


 I sowwy...........


blood on the ground said:


> That it is..... Monday right around the corner


bad blood........baaaad!!!  You ain't gonna spoil it fer me though, it's my birthday weekend AND I will have my monster with me!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no tellin what he used it for.....



Yeah....I don't think I want it back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro enlightened me that there is a energy beer out now called spark! How about that ... Upper and downer all in a bottle!




Just what we need, a wide open crunk . . 




Da Possum said:


> I loaned it to Quack and never got it back





Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no tellin what he used it for.....





Still skretchin . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Morning Keebs, da Possum, Wy and Quack. I'd just write it off Possum!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy...........
> 
> bad blood........baaaad!!!  You ain't gonna spoil it fer me though, it's my birthday weekend AND I will have my monster with me!



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just what we need, a wide open crunk . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put me in coach....



Wycliff said:


> Morning



Word Wybro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey Moon, I put out an ant bait so far this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

I did some googlin too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2017)

Craaaaaaaaap, I can't believe it.  Just missed a 100lb doe out my office window, less than 40yards???


I NEVER miss...


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2017)

You sure you missed? Maybe a fast pass through


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaap, I can't believe it.  Just missed a 100lb doe out my office window, less than 40yards???
> 
> 
> I NEVER miss...




Don't think I've eva heard that word before.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2017)

Mornin!

Going to pick up the grand doggies this afternoon. They been at the doggy spa all week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> You sure you missed? Maybe a fast pass through




Yep, always choot'em in the neck, especially up close.  No blood anywhere.  I was just shocked when I didn't see 'er collapse . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Going to pick up the grand doggies this afternoon. They been at the doggy spa all week.


They gonna LOVE you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, always choot'em in the neck, especially up close.  No blood anywhere.  I was just shocked when I didn't see 'er collapse . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> They gonna LOVE you!



H22 made em some venison jerky w/o seasoning last night. They love it! 

Leaving at juan today. 
This town is DEAD. Schools even close on Ga. Fl. weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 made em some venison jerky w/o seasoning last night. They love it!
> 
> Leaving at juan today.
> This town is DEAD. Schools even close on Ga. Fl. weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2017)

Keebs I hope you have a wonderful birthday weekend. I'll be tinking bout ya. Celebrate GOOD!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WEEKEND TO YOU MS KEEBS !!!!!







Now I can shut down this computer and go do some celebrating over the weekend!!!!!   Ya'll have fun now, Ya Hear !!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs I hope you have a wonderful birthday weekend. I'll be tinking bout ya. Celebrate GOOD!


  Thank ya!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY WEEKEND TO YOU MS KEEBS !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank Ya!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2017)

Happy birthday weekend Keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 27, 2017)

Happy birthday weekend Keebs!!!  Pretty cool that you and KyDawg have the same birthday weekend!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Happy birthday weekend Keebs


 Thank Ya!


Da Possum said:


> Happy birthday weekend Keebs!!!  Pretty cool that you and KyDawg have the same birthday weekend!!!


Yeah, but  Ocilla's Tater Day Parade was started in my honor, not his!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Happy Tater Day Keebsy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

I ain't hit a lick today.

Well.....I did put out another ant bait.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Tater Day Keebsy


Thank ya!


Jeff C. said:


> I ain't hit a lick today.
> 
> Well.....I did put out another ant bait.


That's enuff, now continue slackin off!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

Happy birthday to the queen of pepper jelly!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2017)

Look who I get to sleep with tonight. They gon go crazy when we start yelling at the TV tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy birthday to the queen of pepper jelly!!!


aaawww, thank you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Look who I get to sleep with tonight. They gon go crazy when we start yelling at the TV tomorrow.


Purty Pups!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Look who I get to sleep with tonight. They gon go crazy when we start yelling at the TV tomorrow.



Whatchew doing with Rydirts dawg???? Im tellin missta H22!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

Anywhooo.... Got me fall device hung (climber) and im ready fer the mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Looky who I get to sleep with tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Keebsy, you have yoself a very Happy Birthday and Tater Day this weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Looky who I get to sleep with tonight and tomorrow night.



You won! How precious.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Looky who I get to sleep with tonight and tomorrow night.


 Aaaawwww how preccciouuussssss!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy, you have yoself a very Happy Birthday and Tater Day this weekend.


Thank Ya!!!
Ok, I'm outta here!  Ya'll have a great weekend & have a drank on me tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You won! How precious.



Thank ya Ma'am. 

That's my boy right there, we luv to cut up together.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2017)

Have a Happy Birthday Keebs


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2017)

Man he is grow too fast Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday Keeb babe !!!  Lub ya !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Happy birthday Keebs! Hope it's a good one! Good luck tomorrow Blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Dang it....just found out one of my cousins that was here @ the reunion last Sunday was life flighted to hospital in Atlanta today.
He sustained a head injury while helping a neighbor cut down a large tree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2017)

Just got the word Cousin Benny Wayne is OK.  He got hit in the back of the head somehow while helping cut down large tree, knocked him out cold and needed 16 staples to sew him up. Because of the head injury and unconsciousness they felt it may be worse and decided to life-flight him with a potential  for brain injury.

It would take more than that to put that ol big headed boy down for the count.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Birthday Keeb babe !!!  Lub ya !!!


Happy Burfday Keebs!!

Quack Doo Doo's daddy done good today in the second series!! With the best score, and put his black hiney back in contention!!


We will have to see what he does tomorrow!!....... The weather will play big factor!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2017)

morning

not raining yet in 30055


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Morning Gobble. No rain here yet. Waiting on the sun to come up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2017)

No pewing for me.  Last weekend Chief had that family event today I have one.  My luck I would shoot one and have to deal with it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2017)

Just climbed up ....its raining like crazy now


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2017)

Mornin folks!

No rain here from the front porch. Good luck to y'all in the woods. And good luck to gobblein.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Morning Chief. Glad your cuzzin is going to be ok. Good to see taking it a little easier!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 28, 2017)

55 degrees this morning, no rain as of yet. Predicted after lunch here at the camp.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2017)

Mornin. Get to see Mr. and Mrs. Smith this evening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2017)

Just let the air out of a young 8 point. Meat in the freezer!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2017)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Moon, Blood, Chief, Mrs H and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Driveler Nation.

To Moon, Blood and to the rest of the Driveler hunters this morning, I hope that you can stay somewhat dry and hopefully bring home a nice deer in the process.     Dang, Blood didn't even let me finish my sentence before he dropped the hammer !!!!  CONGRATS TO YOU MY FRIEND !!!  

I feel like a fish out of water recently as I have not even got my hunting/fishing license so far this season and I have not spent any time in the woods to just sit for a while and watch the deer.  Of course, after not having any feed for a few months, all of the usual deer might very well be located in the surrounding counties now instead.   

Chief, I am glad that your cousin survived such a scare too.  For whatever reason,  I don't play well when it involves large trees and chainsaws either !!!!!  

I think that the weatherman might miss his rain forecast for Augusta today as he said that it would be around 5 PM before any rain got here BUT looking at the current map, I'm thinking that it will be well before then.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Morning EE. Congrats Blood! Way to get it done!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just let the air out of a young 8 point. Meat in the freezer!



Congrats. Meat in the freezer is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 28, 2017)

That has a nice ring to it Mrs. H! And good morning. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2017)

WTG, bloodbro.

Thanks Moon and EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2017)

Nothing to write home about but I've been out of deer meat since march so I needed some meat in my freezer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Well played Bloodbro!  That will be some fine eating!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2017)

Blood, is it just that pic or is that one side bigger than the other?

Don't matter, just curious if my mind is playing tricks on me.

Either way, meat in da freezer!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood, is it just that pic or is that one side bigger than the other?
> 
> Don't matter, just curious if my mind is playing tricks on me.
> 
> Either way, meat in da freezer!



Just the pic... He is cleaned and quartered up on ice now


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just the pic... He is cleaned and quartered up on ice now



10- fo, now ya talkin!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey folks hope all is well.   Been out doing some duck hunting getting a few now and then. Got a story to tell so I'll make another post.

Chase just doin what he loves to do


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 28, 2017)

Awesome Blood and LML, that's what it is all about!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2017)

Evenin folks!

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!
> 
> GO DAWGS



There ya go. GO my homey G DAWGS.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Morning folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2017)

I got a couple of extra hours of sleep this morning.  Moon might be already up in a tree in the deer woods by now.


Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Moon and to the rest of the "soundly sleeping" Drivelers this rainy and wet morning.  Yep, the rain just quit here as it finally is moving away from us .  It is really cold and windy outside and everything is wet as can be with rain still dripping from the trees overhead.

I did absolutely NOTHING yesterday except clean out my truck and also made a big pot of spaghetti that was really delicious.  Later yesterday, I ate way too many Pistachios while watching multiple football games.  

Blood made me proud yesterday as well as he "sealed the deal" on a really nice buck and now he will be able to eat again.    

I think that I might go up to the country and take care of my elderly relative with his groceries etc, write out any necessary checks for his bills, and if it dries up enough, I might even take time to put out some feed for the critters and also change out the cards on my cameras.

OH, I watched enough football yesterday to last a month and I have to admit, THOSE DAWGS BEAT THE NADS' OFF OF THOSE PESKY GATORS !!!!!!!   Of course if those Gators were playing the Devil......I would root for the Devil for sure !!!!!!       

For any of you that are planning on going hunting this morning, you better hang on tight while up in the tree.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

At three or so this morning it was still warm and calm outside here in the mtns.   Now it is _windy_ chilly and very blustery.

coffee is needed


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

hey wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

moon is back 

'cause the sun isn't up yet


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Morning EE,Wy and GW. Waiting for it to get daylight. Windy and cool this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

40* here in mtns


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

getting light enough to shoot


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

think I'll but some more wood in the stove


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

might chilly outside


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin and Wybro.  I bet that Moonbro must be wearing two safety harnesses this morning as this cold wind might blow you out of the tree. 

Gobblin, I talked with my Sister-in-law that lives on Eagle Top Drive about 1/2 way between Blairsville and Blue Ridge, off of Hwy 76/515.  She said that the temperature there had dropped drastically from about 4 pm to 7 pm and the wind had also really increased.  She advised that the temperature was expected to get down to freezing last night.  Her refrigerator died yesterday morning and she had to purchase a new one and she was able to get it delivered and hooked up around 4-5 pm yesterday.  She lives in a log cabin up on the mountain and it gets very breezy anyway.  It was also pouring rain when we talked about 7 pm last night.          

Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee as I need a cup or three to get my rear in gear this morning.

I'm going to get a shower and decide if I am going to the country.

Hope all of you will have a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Mornin folks! 

No rain and wasn't all that breezy at all here, felt calm. Maybe hasn't gotten to me yet. It was quite breezy during the rain last night. 

Chilly out though, thermometer showed 42*.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Happy Burfday Keebs!!
> 
> Quack Doo Doo's daddy done good today in the second series!! With the best score, and put his black hiney back in contention!!
> 
> ...




Attaboy Mason !!!

Doo Doo's going to school soon !!! 

Morning friends !!!  Glad cuz is okay Chiefbro !!!  Congrats Bloodbro !! 

Sockbro needs to get his crippled up self some box blinds !! 

Co-worker ran outta gas this morning, had to stop and give 'em a hand !! Didn't get home til afta 8am..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Morning Quack and Chief. 36 degrees here with wind chill 31. Kinda breezy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2017)

Lil 6 ptr outside my office feeding.  Scared to wake the wife . .  Oh well he gone, lil DooDoo blamming around on the back porch with a squeaky ball ain't good for shooting.

Decent sized body...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack and Chief. 36 degrees here with wind chill 31. Kinda breezy.



Woulda made ya some good horns for a "flippa.."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

DooDoo changing the deer behavior


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

quack, how does anyone run out of gas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

You working with flat earthers?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, how does anyone run out of gas



Can't say much, I ran out during the hurricane 'cause the store up the road from job had no power, hadda bro come help me out, just trying to pass it on . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Mornin Quackbro, Moon, gobblein.

Might have to go look at thermometer again Moon. Breeze has picked up.

DooDoo going to get a GED Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, how does anyone run out of gas



Idiocy.




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quackbro, Moon, gobblein.
> 
> Might have to go look at thermometer again Moon. Breeze has picked up.
> 
> DooDoo going to get a GED Quack?



DooDoo's 'bout like Seth, if he gets a GED it'll be from prison !! 
Blood line is amazing on this pup !!  Most important thing is he be lubbin some Ms Dawn !! Just to hear her laugh/cackle when he's laying in her lap !!! 
I don't want a "show dog" just one that'll pick up my doves, well behaved, and I won't hafta shoot'em in the field. done 'bout quit duck hunting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hear ya....I'm bout to put 2 out of my misery. It's always a race out the door and they'll knock ya down tryin to beat each other. 

Bert is a heckuva watch/protection dog, but way over the top for my liking. I have to introduce him to a stranger before I can let them in. 

He's got some really bad habits that are very difficult to fix, so far.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't say much, I ran out during the hurricane 'cause the store up the road from job had no power, hadda bro come help me out, just trying to pass it on . .



I try to never let it get below half.   

In an emergency like no power hurricane or stuck in gridlock in ATL (another reason not to live  there) I might understand.    But having lived for 13 years in NEB running out of gas in the winter can be life threatening I learned to watch the gauge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I try to never let it get below half.
> 
> In an emergency like no power hurricane or stuck in gridlock in ATL (another reason not to live  there) I might understand.    But having lived for 13 years in NEB running out of gas in the winter can be life threatening I learned to watch the gauge.



gobblein, when I bought my truck 21 years ago this month, I rode with a 2.5 gal can of gas in it until I ran it out of gas. I wanted to know how far I could go when my low fuel light came on. I've got 50 miles after it lights up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

Morning folks... Its nasty out this morning! Dead battery on the GMC


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

Breakfast


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Dang if the temp didn drop here this mornin. It was about 42* and calm when I got up. It's 38* on the porch now and breezy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks good blood. 

I had 2 sausage-egg-cheese on english muffins dis moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Well....reckon it's time to tackle a couple little projects. Went to HD yesterday evenin and bought $262.00 of several little project supplies. I'll just trudge along in small increments.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

Doing a few winterizing items here in at the mtn place this morning.

Still 41*

I had fried egg, bacon, fruit, and buttermilk biscuits.   No pics sorry


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2017)

Fried bologna sammich, also no pictures


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

Spitting snow in 30132 at the moment


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2017)

The hero aka Saint John  that saved my sons wedding and got us to the wedding as the church clock stuck 1. And that's the rest of the story.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Spitting snow in 30132 at the moment



NO!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO!



Oh but yes


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh but yes


lucky dawg!!
 THanks for the BD wishes, it was a goot one for sure, think I'll take Monster Man home a bit early & try to pew pew myself!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

Woo wee ... MIL told me she wasn't feeling good ... I told her its probably the end of the line!!! That didn't go over to good!!! Hehehe


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Henry Co. airport showing 41* with 38* chill factor.

39* on my front porch.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 29, 2017)

Howdy friends..................


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2017)

Howdy Dave


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Woo wee ... MIL told me she wasn't feeling good ... I told her its probably the end of the line!!! That didn't go over to good!!! Hehehe


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Couple chikin salad sammiches.....

Hey Dave, Wybro, and blood, livin on da edge.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

Wife is taking MIL to bro n laws house for a couple days.... I reckon I hit a nerve..   LOL!!!
got some taters on the cowboy stove!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

^^^^^

Blood= sorry for insulting MIL, trying to cozy back up by cooking dinner on wood burning stove.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Blood= sorry for insulting MIL, trying to cozy back up by cooking dinner on wood burning stove.



I'm a yella bellied limp noodle


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife is taking MIL to bro n laws house for a couple days.... I reckon I hit a nerve..   LOL!!!
> got some taters on the cowboy stove!



change the locks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

blood,  do you roll the taters and if so how often?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood,  do you roll the taters and if so how often?





Bbro and Drunkbro be rolling taters all the time . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood,  do you roll the taters and if so how often?


Yes sir .. About every 15 minutes .. It takes about 2 hrs ta cook them this way. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Bbro and Drunkbro be rolling taters all the time . .



When i retire... This will be a true statement


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes sir .. About every 15 minutes .. It takes about 2 hrs ta cook them this way.
> 
> 
> When i retire... This will be a true statement





I was asked the other day in a meeting when I was gonna retire, my reply, "2 years after I die..."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2017)

First fire in the fireplace today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2017)

slept through my hunt this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The hero aka Saint John  that saved my sons wedding and got us to the wedding as the church clock stuck 1. And that's the rest of the story.



My boy went through two sets of braces on his teeth. Bless his small mouth. Takes after his ma.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Evenin....a lil chilly out dere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Eatin a little late tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> First fire in the fireplace today.


can't wait to have a wood stove here.........


gobbleinwoods said:


> slept through my hunt this afternoon.


 I didn't............. BUT since I didn't go any last year, a "few" things have changed, had to re-work my trail through the woods, neighbors didn't mow this year, so I gotta change ova to my 30-30 that my BFF got me for Christmas/Birthday for the rest of my life,  from my 243, sage brush is over run my usual place, need to regroup & rethink before next weekend, 'cause I got the fever back from going today!

an FYI or a BTY..........any of ya'll have a son/nephew/etc that may have out-grown a pair of size 6/6.5 hunting boots?  My hand me down Ga Boots have gotten so slick bottomed I 'bout busted my hiney going in & out to my huntin spot!! (not fun!)  I will be willing to buy cheap or trade for some of my canning goodies!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2017)

morning all, hate to say this but it is Moanday.  If it helps coffee is on the way.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Morning GW. Coffee surely does help.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Blood?EE?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2017)

blood must be waist deep in plastic mess

EE might still be in the woods, hope he has on his long undies


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2017)

Mernin! Gotta werk days today an tomorrow ... Cpr! Who wants to let me practice on them?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2017)

prayers for the day shifters.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy "Moanday" to you Gobblin, Moon, Blood and to the rest of the shivering ice cold Drivelers this morning.

My bones are aching this morning and I've got another round of Physical Therapy at 9:30 AM today.  

Guys and girls, I did go up to the country yesterday (NOT TO HUNT YET) and I was really careful as I spent over 3 hours out in the woods changing out cards and putting out some feed at a couple of feeding stations.  I decided to wear just a long sleeved shirt while trouncing around in the woods so I left my wind-breaker in the truck and I dang near froze at times as the winds must have been blowing 30-40 mph at times.  I know that Clark's Hill Lake looked like an ocean when I crossed the bridge around 10 AM yesterday BUT it was a lot worse about 5 PM when I drove home as I felt like I was in a wind tunnel of sorts.

As 2 PM, I was changing out the card on one camera, I saw some movement about 35-40 yards away so I froze.  I recognized this big 8 point buck when he moved into an opening and stopped and stared toward me for a couple of seconds before "blowing" at me and then running into the thick swamp.  He is one of the three that would be on my hit list when I am able to hunt again.

I stopped by to talk with some friends of mine that also own property really close to me.  They asked if I had seen a really huge buck that several of their friends and relatives had been seeing frequently crossing the road from my property towards theirs etc.  They told me that he was a really tall tined buck that would look great on a wall.  This dud has been traveling all day and all night recently too as I have several photos of him in broad daylight as well and also in the middle of the night as he traveled all over my property (and obviously their property as well and they are hunting really hard for this  brute).  Most likely, they will get this buck long before I start back hunting though.  I was pleasantly surprised when I began uploading photos last night and saw this same buck in the day time as well.   I hope to upload more today.  I just wish that I knew just whose dogs are running wild all over my property recent as they have been chasing the deer as well based on my photos of them.     

I just had a phone call from my elderly relative up in the country wanting to know if I was able to get around alright this morning after being in the woods yesterday afternoon.  I had to break the news to him that one of his close life-long friends had died.  That will put a damper on the rest of the day for him for sure. 

Gobblin, a cup or three of your hot coffee sounds like a good plan this morning.

Due to the phone call, it has taken me 45 minutes to get this typed this morning.  I've got to get my rear in gear and hopefully be a productive citizen today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Pecan trees sposed to be coming down in my old yard today. Jag and I will give my buddy from wayyy back a hand, as I'm getting all of the wood.  Mucho wood.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

NWS says 31* @ my house. Front porch thermometer says 29*.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Morning EE, Chief and Blood. It feels good this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 30, 2017)

good morning y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

Mornin Moon, Mudro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2017)

Hada great night, not so good morning.  Can't figure out how to print out my harvest tags for deer, and my screen done shrunk . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hada great night, not so good morning.  Can't figure out how to print out my harvest tags for deer, and my screen done shrunk . .



It will get better soon.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2017)

Mronin! 

Had a great weekend. The kids came over from their honeymoon and picked up the doggies Sat. Cody came last night to watch Walking Dead(he doesn't have cable) fed him country fried deer, mash-r-taters, zipper peas, cornbread and a buttamilk pie. He ate for 2 hours and took the leftovas home along with a full pie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin!
> 
> Had a great weekend. The kids came over from their honeymoon and picked up the doggies Sat. Cody came last night to watch Walking Dead(he doesn't have cable) fed him country fried deer, mash-r-taters, zipper peas, cornbread and a buttamilk pie. He ate for 2 hours and took the leftovas home along with a full pie.





OH MY !!!  Sounds awesome, gotta be one 'o my favorites !!!


Chris told me last time this happened to my screen, what to do, I can't member . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OH MY !!!  Sounds awesome, gotta be one 'o my favorites !!!
> 
> 
> Chris told me last time this happened to my screen, what to do, I can't member . .


change your printer settings, I believe............
hope this helps!

OH, happy Moanday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OH MY !!!  Sounds awesome, gotta be one 'o my favorites !!!
> 
> 
> Chris told me last time this happened to my screen, what to do, I can't member . .



I think it's ctrl and + sign.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

For Windows it should be under control panel> appearance and personalization> display> screen resolution


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it's ctrl and + sign.



That's just to temporarily magnifiy something, although it will work also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

I gotta get me some o dat buttamilk pie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

Better get the Jag rollin, tree guy should be here direckly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it's ctrl and + sign.





WHOOOOOOOOOOOOT !!!  That worked !!!  Thank you !! 


Gotta crash, tu,two,to,2 mo nights, then off for five not including a mandatory 4hr Medic First aid meeting  . .



Good day bro's !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Morning Keebs,Mrs. H , Mud and Quack. Dang that sounded good Mrs. H!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> an FYI or a BTY..........any of ya'll have a son/nephew/etc that may have out-grown a pair of size 6/6.5 hunting boots?  My hand me down Ga Boots have gotten so slick bottomed I 'bout busted my hiney going in & out to my huntin spot!! (not fun!)  I will be willing to buy cheap or trade for some of my canning goodies!!




Bump for the work-week crowd..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Bump for the work-week crowd..............



Cody has some in his closet, but I think they are either a size 10 or 13.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cody has some in his closet, but I think they are either a size 10 or 13.


 I don't have enough socks to make them even come close to fitting! But thanks anyway!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Bump for the work-week crowd..............



Smallest I've got is a 9 Keebsy.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Smallest I've got is a 9 Keebsy.


 no problem, if all else fails, I might have to actually wear my knee high moccasins!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

Tree guy not comin til tomorrow. 

Comcast coming by 2:15-2:45. Was supposed to come Friday the 21st and no showed. I was so busy I let it go for the time being. I was having another cable tv issue so I called and had that troubleshot over the phone. Meanwhile, I got another appointment for original issue and scheduled today's appt. I am not kidding, I bet I have had a half dozen calls and emails from them trying their best not to send a technician out to my house. They even called with an advanced troubleshooting tech and tried to say the issue is on my coaxial cable, not theirs. I told them to go ahead and send the technician out and physically show/prove it to me then. 

Sitting @ post office dropping off my Direct tv eqpt to return it. Almost forgot about it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> no problem, if all else fails, I might have to actually wear my knee high moccasins!





What kind of soles do they have?

Oh, happy belated birthday!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind of soles do they have?
> 
> Oh, happy belated birthday!


leather like the rest of them, no rubber soles at all.
Thank You!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> leather like the rest of them, no rubber soles at all.
> Thank You!





They`re ok on flat level ground, superior to anything but bare feet for slipping through the woods. With my moosehide moccasins that I made for my regalia I can slip up and tap you on the shoulder before you know I`m in the area. 

But....on a hillside or most any uneven ground it`s like walking on banana peelings. And if those hillsides are covered in pine needles, it`s like walking on greased ice. 

They`re not snakeproof either. Not even close.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> They`re ok on flat level ground, superior to anything but bare feet for slipping through the woods. With my moosehide moccasins that I made for my regalia I can slip up and tap you on the shoulder before you know I`m in the area.
> 
> But....on a hillside or most any uneven ground it`s like walking on banana peelings. And if those hillsides are covered in pine needles, it`s like walking on greased ice.
> 
> They`re not snakeproof either. Not even close.


You know I ain't got any hills to climb, so I may use them, I would hate to mess them up though, pine sap & such and no, I know they are not snake proof........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You know I ain't got any hills to climb, so I may use them, I would hate to mess them up though, pine sap & such and no, I know they are not snake proof........




That`ll just give them character.  

Be mindful where you step, with what we have crawling around here.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That`ll just give them character.
> 
> Be mindful where you step, with what we have crawling around here.....


I do, baby sis said they've killed 2 copperheads this year........ I have never seen any over this way, only time I ran into them was in Randolph county!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I do, baby sis said they've killed 2 copperheads this year........ I have never seen any over this way, only time I ran into them was in Randolph county!




I see very few copperheads in my ramblins`. Warren has had some run ins with em this year though. He got got popped on the rim of his shoe by one not long ago. Half inch higher and it would have got bare skin and a hospital bill. By his front door.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I see very few copperheads in my ramblins`. Warren has had some run ins with em this year though. He got got popped on the rim of his shoe by one not long ago. Half inch higher and it would have got bare skin and a hospital bill. By his front door.


 yikes, thats too close for comfort for me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2017)

7 to 3 sure are some gravy hrs!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 7 to 3 sure are some gravy hrs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 7 to 3 sure are some gravy hrs!



How bout 8:30 or so to 3.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2017)

How 'bout 7pm to 7am . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2017)

Later bro's, it's that time again . . 

Gotta putta lil kachang kachang in the wife's pocket..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How 'bout 7pm to 7am . .



No way. No way. I pitty the man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2017)

women work that shift too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> women work that shift too



Yep my sister worked in the ER and she slept half a day. Then she went to the floor and rotated between 7am 3pm 3pm 11pm 11pm 7am. Bout killed her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2017)

When the boy was in nursing he worked 12 hour shifts a day. He now works 7:30 5 and loves it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2017)

Evenin folks!

Got most of my old landscape lighting working again. Just a few stubborn ones that won't cooperate and a couple bad connections yet to correct. Tinkered with a few other things today also.

Tree man will be here tomorrow morn, I'll have to work for that "free wood".


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Good morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2017)

Good Morning Moon.  What the heck are you doing up at such a crazy (no sleep) time??????

Heck, I've gotten where I need a few extra winks for my beauty sleep these days.   

It sounds like Chief is going to be a wood-cutting, picker-upper, stack and put away kind of guy today.  I hope that it all goes well for him.

Hopefully Gobblin will be driving up in his big coffee truck soon as I need some "high-test" to get me wide awake this morning.  

How did Blood get to work different hours ???  Now that is a mystery.  I think that he has changed jobs and he is now the new Plant Manager probably !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2017)

morning EE,

better get the large one going this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2017)

moon is early this AM


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moon is early this AM




Thanks for the coffee.  Gobblin, I'm trying to start a rumor  that Mz R must have kicked Moon out of the bed super early this morning !!!!!   

The only good news that I know is the fact that I won't be doing Jury Duty week after next as I am excused at least until January 28, 2018.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 31, 2017)

Morning Smart Folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2017)

fuzzy, morning

EE, don't believe it was a rumor


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Morning EE,GW,Fuzzy and I see Chief the wood cutter peeking in. Merely speculation on yalls be half, and I ain't telling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Yessir EE, going to be busy today. Going to miss Jag for about the first 3 hours too, gotta get him to work this morning.

Anyone heard from glue bunny?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2017)

Mornin boys!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Merning Blood. You still on days?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Merning Blood. You still on days?



Today is the last one... Back on nights Wednesday!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY Hollow Wienie to all of you Drivelers.  

OMG...there must be a clown missing this morning as there is a HUGE pair of bright ORANGE clown shoes (at least 18" long) lying on the ground right beside the stop sign.  I think that I will go outside and take a photo of it !!!!   

CHECK OUT THIS LINK AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=908319



There were 33 obituaries listed on the front page of the newspaper this morning.  That is the most that I have ever seen on a single day.  The GREAT NEWS is that MY NAME was not listed on there !!!!!!  

And since my name was NOT listed, I think that I need to find a nice female for me to TRICK OR TREAT with.  Yes, I TRICK her and hopefully she TREATS me or vice versa maybe !!!!  Sounds like a good plan to me.  


Now for the CRAZY news.  Yesterday, my late wife who has been DECEASED FOR 11 YEARS NOW received some mail from a CREDIT MONITORING SERVICE COMPANY that touted all of their fantastic services in making sure that you are safe from Scam artists etc.  Well the ONLY SCAM ARTISTS in this picture are the low-lifes that are allowed to continue to mail out this JUNK MAIL garbage.  I would bet that 90% of all of my mail is JUNK MAIL and I believe that these companies should have to pay me for my time in destroying every one of their mailings.  I think that $10 per piece of mail should be adequate for my time in shredding their garbage !!!!!

By reducing this mailings, just think how many trees could be saved for all of us to continue to have woods to hunt etc and also think of all of the MONEY the postal Service could save if this junk was not mailed out (especially at such ridiculous low rates that the rest of us can't get).  Between the Postal Service Fantastic Overzealous Retirement Package Benefits and these super low rates, no wonder the Postal Service is on their last leg financially.  

Now I will get off of my soapbox and hopefully get some work done today !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2017)

Goot moanin !!  Got home after the meeting, (grrrrrrr) and couldn't find Doo Doo anywhere.  Opened the bedroom door, turn on the light and he's curled up with Dawn.  Would NOT come to me.  

Just kwelve mo hrs !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2017)

Mernin!!
Came to work in an "outlaw" outfit, complete with boots, belt w/ gun (play)in a holster and black cowboy hat........... since monster is going to be "Walker Texas Ranger" tonight, I figured I'd be an outlaw for him to catch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2017)

Boring!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2017)

Boo!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2017)

Gonna crash bro's , good day all !!!



No sign of Ms Sticky Bunnz???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!!
> Came to work in an "outlaw" outfit, complete with boots, belt w/ gun (play)in a holster and black cowboy hat........... since monster is going to be "Walker Texas Ranger" tonight, I figured I'd be an outlaw for him to catch!



CUTE! 
Had to go take a pic of my work neighbors. They do it up on Halloween. This year they are The Wizard of Oz. Dr. is the wizard. So much fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!!
> Came to work in an "outlaw" outfit, complete with boots, belt w/ gun (play)in a holster and black cowboy hat........... since monster is going to be "Walker Texas Ranger" tonight, I figured I'd be an outlaw for him to catch!



You shoulda been Festus and let him be MATT Dillon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2017)

Waitin on da tree guy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2017)

Daggum....came within inches of ruining my day today and having a Moonbro/ deer incident. 

Takin Jag to work and lucky that I hadn't been far pulled out from a stop sign, and reached down to get my coffee and take a swig, so I hadn't got up to speed good yet. Still was runnin about 45 when that joker darted right out in front of me very close. 

They usually don't get very good traction running across a paved road, but somehow this one did. I barely had time to get on the brakes and it saved a collision. 

Woulda ruined my day, thank ya Lord!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2017)

Tree man Hera, Holla later.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> CUTE!
> Had to go take a pic of my work neighbors. They do it up on Halloween. This year they are The Wizard of Oz. Dr. is the wizard. So much fun.


I LOVE the The Wizard of Oz!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda been Festus and let him be MATT Dillon.


I can do a mean Festus, for sure!!


Jeff C. said:


> Daggum....came within inches of ruining my day today and having a Moonbro/ deer incident.
> 
> Takin Jag to work and lucky that I hadn't been far pulled out from a stop sign, and reached down to get my coffee and take a swig, so I hadn't got up to speed good yet. Still was runnin about 45 when that joker darted right out in front of me very close.
> 
> ...


 always scary!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2017)

I sent H22 a pic of the girls next door that give him flowers. He said, tell Dorothy to come trick or treating at my house.  She is a cutie.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2017)

I almost forgot!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sent H22 a pic of the girls next door that give him flowers. He said, tell Dorothy to come trick or treating at my house.  She is a cutie.


 pics???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I almost forgot!


LOVE IT! 


Keebs said:


> pics???



I texted you. Notice ToTo is a GA bulldawg.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> I texted you. Notice ToTo is a GA bulldawg.


 Cute!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2017)

Morning, Happy Halloween Boo.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2017)

Gotta go to Macon. Catch y'all later.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go to Macon. Catch y'all later.


but .................... why?  (go to Macon that is)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2017)

I put some wedding photos in the photography/alphabet soup thread under L, M and N ya'll may not have seen.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Afternoon everyone. Cool pics Mrs. H. What's wrong with Macon Keebs????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon everyone. Cool pics Mrs. H. What's wrong with Macon Keebs????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon everyone. Cool pics Mrs. H. What's wrong with Macon Keebs????


 Bazinga, it worked!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


you knew!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2017)

Afternoon allbros !!!  Looking forward to some time off !!


Still no Stickybunnz ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2017)

Almost had an accident this morning too.   Neighbor, in a pickup, was following too close really and I had to brake check as a little 4 pointer was just beside the road and I figured he would dart out in front of me.  Deer didn't and Mark slowed enough to avoid me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Ain't no sunshine when you're gone.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 31, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2017)

Evenin Wybro.

I beez a tired puppy. We got over half the tree work done today, finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 31, 2017)

Chief, be a busy cajun


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Howdy Wy and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Chief, be a busy cajun



Yessir, tryin to get back to a coasting speed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy and Chief.



Evenin Moon, whachu doin up this time of night?

I'm too tired to sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2017)

Wybro, Moon, yall have a good evenin I'm beat.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Moon, whachu doin up this time of night?
> 
> I'm too tired to sleep.



Nothing a BLD and a jolly rancher can't fix


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## redeli (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning Eli. You pewing deer this morning?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Wycliff, Moon, Eli and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I still feel half asleep this morning but hopefully will be fully awake soon.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning EE and LD. Hump day it is!


----------



## redeli (Nov 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Eli. You pewing deer this morning?



Yeah ...gonna go for a little while


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2017)

moon, red, ld, and EE

coffee is ready


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2017)

wish I was going to climb a tree today


----------



## redeli (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning gw...coffee is good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2017)

sure is going in for a second cup


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 1, 2017)

Good morning, no meetings today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2017)

meeting usually worthless


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 1, 2017)

Usually but they like them


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Usually but they like them



That is because it makes them look impotent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2017)

I think that Quack owns all of the stock involved with totally worthless meetings every week as he is the "MEETING KING", whether he likes it or not !!!!

I need another cup of your coffee this morning Gobblin as the first one went down too fast it seems.

Gobblin, I saw that you and also Chief both had close calls with near collisions with deer yesterday.  Moon also had a recent encounter with a deer hitting his truck too.  I guess that I have been somewhat fortunate so far as I've never hit one but I have had a couple of close encounters over the years.

It is surely dangerous out there along the roadways.

I just posted a thread about a deputy being killed here yesterday as he struck a deer while riding his motorcycle.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Good luck Eli. EE I had a doe run up on the shoulder of the road Sunday afternoon coming home from the camp. Luckily I saw her in plenty of time and slowed down. She turned and went back the way she came. Whew!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning Blood and Chief. You hunting this morning Blood? I know what Chief is doing....... pecan wood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Chief. You hunting this morning Blood? I know what Chief is doing....... pecan wood!



Slep late.. I should be out there but just didn't get up and go


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2017)

Mernin............ time to get time in!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Having one on ice didn't help any either! Morning Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Get somewhat of a break this Mornin, if you can call it that. Gotta take Jag to Dr's appt northwest of ATL.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Be safe Chief. Lots of crazy drivers out there!'


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

Mornin! My smileys aint workin. Guess they got the memo I didn't get. I'm the only one workin today. smh-ing real slow.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! My smileys aint workin. Guess they got the memo I didn't get. I'm the only one workin today. smh-ing real slow.


 You didn't get the other memo that said you could be off today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2017)

morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2017)

Stoopid dog, hard to kill a deer out the winder with a dog with a squeaky toy . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

I reckon I just saw a google helicopter. It was way high in the sky and had a big black looking thing on the tail hanging down. I waved.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid dog, hard to kill a deer out the winder with a dog with a squeaky toy . . .



ummmmmm. take the toy away.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2017)

Mrs. Hawtnet gonna be on Google earth.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm gonna go google Mrs. Hawtnet, be right back


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2017)

Got a pic of her and Chris in the pool


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Got a pic of her and Chris in the pool




I see you made it back from Macon!  Ya'll gonna help build the new Amazon place?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Got a pic of her and Chris in the pool


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H,Mud and Quackbro. Take the squeaky part out Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H,Mud and Quackbro. Take the squeaky part out Quack.


What you think about the Amazon HQ's going to build in Macon?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> What you think about the Amazon HQ's going to build in Macon?



They built a distribution center close to our town. We saw it riding home from nephew's wedding. It looks REALLY nice and HUGE. Very modern looking. Had I known it was so close to the house, I woulda applied for a job. 

I think it's awesome they are building all of these. Jobs, jobs, jobs.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They built a distribution center close to our town. We saw it riding home from nephew's wedding. It looks REALLY nice and HUGE. Very modern looking. Had I known it was so close to the house, I woulda applied for a job.
> 
> I think it's awesome they are building all of these. Jobs, jobs, jobs.


If the money is good, Macon is *only* about an hour & half from me, but I think I'll stick around here for my retirement, unless they run me off first!
I know folks that drive to Albany to work weekend shifts, I'm like you, more jobs!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

It's going to bring a lot of jobs Keebs. It will be built next to I-75. May be a traffic issue though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It's going to bring a lot of jobs Keebs. It will be built next to I-75. May be a traffic issue though.



This one was off of 85. It was Sunday, so it was closed. No traffic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

And this was just on the local news page. Talking about Amazon.


The new warehouse and distribution hub is projected to create more than 500 jobs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2017)

Ain't no traffic in the MON . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no traffic in the MON . .



Sho aint. But DON'T speed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fixin to order a pallet picture with one of the wedding photos on it for the boy and girl's Christmas. They like rustic stuff and I thought it was cool. It's gonna big big, but they got a huge wall to feel up in their living room. 
It's just really hard to choose the photo I think they would want.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I see you made it back from Macon!  Ya'll gonna help build the new Amazon place?



Naw.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It's going to bring a lot of jobs Keebs. It will be built next to I-75. May be a traffic issue though.


 Yep on both accounts!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> And this was just on the local news page. Talking about Amazon.
> 
> 
> The new warehouse and distribution hub is projected to create more than 500 jobs.


There were a BUNCH of states wanting it there and danged if Gawja didn't beat them all out!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no traffic in the MON . .


 You got that right!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixin to order a pallet picture with one of the wedding photos on it for the boy and girl's Christmas. They like rustic stuff and I thought it was cool. It's gonna big big, but they got a huge wall to feel up in their living room.
> It's just really hard to choose the photo I think they would want.


silly girl, pick YOUR favorite of them, that's what will make it special to them! 


mudracing101 said:


> Naw.


that would be a ginormous job!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2017)

gonna be off next week to deer hunt , woo hoo


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Me 2,two,to, tutu Mud. We are leaving on the 3rd and coming back on the 12th!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Me 2,two,to, tutu Mud. We are leaving on the 3rd and coming back on the 12th!



gonna be warm though, I hope they moving good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hope we have timed the rut right this year. They should be up and moving. Gonna take some fishing poles also.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna be off next week to deer hunt , woo hoo


 good luck!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Me 2,two,to, tutu Mud. We are leaving on the 3rd and coming back on the 12th!


good luck!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2017)

afternoon on Hump Day.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon on Hump Day.


 Hiya, hold down the fort, Iz outta here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm just gonna take advantage of the nice weather while I can. Grillin and chillin. Why y'all like cold.smh ing teal fast.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 1, 2017)

Evening folks 2 more nights


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2017)

two more days this week for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2017)

Evenin kids!

Got home from Jag's Dr appt @ 12:30 and finished up with the tree work in neighbor's yard @ about 3:00. Relatively easy day, kicked back the rest of the afternoon. 

Unfortunately, I didn't come out with as much Pecan smoking wood as I thought I would. Not sure if I'm going to have enough to share.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh yeah, did I mention that I have put on a lil weight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2017)

Chiefbro, betcha yo lil coongro self would rather grab a bear than that ole boy on the tractor !!!! 



Juan mo drank and I'm crashing, gotta 4hr meeting in da morning . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2017)

Chief, that's two sweet MFs !!!  One of my favorites !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, betcha yo lil coongro self would rather grab a bear than that ole boy on the tractor !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Juan mo drank and I'm crashing, gotta 4hr meeting in da morning . .



You would be absolutely correct, brother. Just as easy going as anyone I've ever known though. Wouldn't want to make him mad enough to grab ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, that's two sweet MFs !!!  One of my favorites !!!



Yessir, exactly the same, but different years and models. They got the job done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2017)

Just guesstimating that pile @ approximately 25-35 tons of Pecan wood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2017)

Little shop is rebuilding the Husqvarna saw I burnt up for $200.00. Said I should have it back by Friday, and he's done with my smaller one....pick them up together.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2017)

Drunkbro just told me he heard that " rabbit is most healthy land animal to eat other than fish"....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2017)

Mernin kids! this time next week I will be picking up lil blood from boot! I'm excited to see my son!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2017)

blood, morning
bet you won't recognize the boy as he will be a man


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2017)

brewing


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, morning
> bet you won't recognize the boy as he will be a man



That's what I hear.. in his last letter he told me that he will get a fresh high and tight the day before I arrive so that he looks good for graduation. I never thought I would hear him say a high and tight looks good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That's what I hear.. in his last letter he told me that he will get a fresh high and tight the day before I arrive so that he looks good for graduation. I never thought I would hear him say a high and tight looks good.



Nothing like a well placed 'boot' to change an attitude


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and GW. 60 degrees at 31220 this morning. It was 43 yesterday morning! Wish it would stay cool!!!! How long will Jakob be home Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and GW. 60 degrees at 31220 this morning. It was 43 yesterday morning! Wish it would stay cool!!!! How long will Jakob be home Blood?



10 days


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2017)

Good morning folks




blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids! this time next week I will be picking up lil blood from boot! I'm excited to see my son!



Congrats, doesn't seem like its been that long


----------



## redeli (Nov 2, 2017)

Morning to all


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2017)

Morning red


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2017)

Anybody heard from glue


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2017)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood Gobblin Moon, Eli and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I just read back a little and found that Chief apparently had one of the largest pecan trees on the planet and now he has enough smoking wood to last 5 lifetimes.  Heck, I thought that I was seeing double when I looked at those MF (Mighty Fine) tractors too.  

Blood, the time is flying as Jakob has become a man for sure.  I am SO PROUD of him and your entire family for your support of him.  I look forward to the day that I can shake this young man's hand as well.  

Hope Quack survives his 4 hour ....eerrh, I mean 12 hour meeting today.  

Wybro, I am really concerned about Ms Glue Bunny as I haven't heard a word from her in a couple of weeks now.  I surely hope that things are OK with her.  I really miss her comments here.  

I did sleep an extra hour or so and I NEED some coffee for sure to get fully awake. 

I hope that all of you Drivelers will have a good productive day and pass it on.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Morning Wy,EE and Eli. Please tell Jakob how proud we are of him Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Wycliff, Blood Gobblin Moon, Eli and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> I just read back a little and found that Chief apparently had one of the largest pecan trees on the planet and now he has enough smoking wood to last 5 lifetimes.  Heck, I thought that I was seeing double when I looked at those MF (Mighty Fine) tractors too.
> 
> ...





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and EE. Please tell Jakob how proud we are of him Blood!



Thank you both! I will let him know!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids! this time next week I will be picking up lil blood from boot! I'm excited to see my son!


   

Mornin Ya'll!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Blood that is awesome that Jakob is coming home as a Marine, I bet y'all are as excited as he is. Like EE said, I'm mighty proud of that young man myself. Congratulate him and thank him from us here when you pick him up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Ya'll!!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Blood that is awesome that Jakob is coming home as a Marine, I bet y'all are as excited as he is. Like EE said, I'm mighty proud of that young man myself. Congratulate him and thank him from us here when you pick him up.



Morning y'all... Thank you and I will pass along the well wishes!
porch sittin.. Done seen a couple of young bucks ....but nothing i want to spend my last tag on!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning y'all... Thank you and I will pass along the well wishes!
> porch sittin.. Done seen a couple of young bucks ....but nothing i want to spend my_* last tag *_on!


You be a killin machine!! 
Are the numbers all the same across the state??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2017)

EE, that was a very large Pecan tree, but there is a much larger one on the opposite side of my old house. It doesn't pose nearly as much of a threat though, due to it being more wide spread and less height.

Unfortunately, I've got one up here @ ol home place that's got to go. It was struck by lightning about 20 years ago and half of it came down away from the house. My BIL and I cut it up and it was the size of a large tree itself. 

My buddy Mark, the tree guy, looked at it closely the other day while here and said the decay has gotten into the remaining half of the trunk and now it needs to go. If it were to come down, a very large tallest limb on it will wind up in my den and wipe out a big bay window on the back of the house. 

Then, my buddy and neighbor Roy, sitting on that tractor in the pic still has a huge double trunk Red Oak on the ground and a corner of a big shed roof at his house that we already limbed out and are going to finish up here in the next few days. 

I'm going to have so much freakin firewood I won't know what to do with it. I'll have to give it away or have numerous bonfires.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2017)

The "elk" gave me another chance Monday evening, and I turned him down again.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 2, 2017)

Can't wait to see the deer that you're after, Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Can't wait to see the deer that you're after, Nic!




He`s a good one, no doubt that.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The "elk" gave me another chance Monday evening, and I turned him down again.


you can't grill/cook/eat pictures of deer.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you can't grill/cook/eat pictures of deer.....





I like to watch em too. I`ve learned a lot about deer and other critters that way.  

I could have limited out with my 2 bucks and 10 does the first 4 days of the season.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I like to watch em too. I`ve learned a lot about deer and other critters that way.
> 
> I could have limited out with my 2 bucks and 10 does the first 4 days of the season.


 I wouldn't know how to act seeing that many..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids! this time next week I will be picking up lil blood from boot! I'm excited to see my son!





I'm sure you think you can still "take 'em,"  but don't grab that boy, he'll hurtcha !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2017)

afternoon all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The "elk" gave me another chance Monday evening, and I turned him down again.





Da Possum said:


> Can't wait to see the deer that you're after, Nic!





Nicodemus said:


> He`s a good one, no doubt that.



I'm thinking that this might be the size and type of monster that NIC is hunting !!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2017)

Evening, last one


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Evening Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2017)

evening wybro

hope it is a good one


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2017)

Late check in.....figured I'd holler at y'all while I'm eating my suppa. 

Ain't had nothin but a ham n cheese sammich all day long til now. Been gettin it all day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2017)

Sleepy ... Flip floping back an forth between nights and days is getting the best of me!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2017)

Yeah I don't like switching especially with only a day between them


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleepy ... Flip floping back an forth between nights and days is getting the best of me!





Wycliff said:


> Yeah I don't like switching especially with only a day between them


I take it Ya'll are working tonight??.........I start back tomorrow night!!

Tonight is stay up late sleep late tomorrow!!

On another hand sat in a deer stand for the first time in two years this evening, And ten years to the day since the last one.......I Drew blood with a new gun that my dad gave me a few years ago for Christmas!!

6.5 Swede is pure poison on a deer......DRD......Dead Right Dere!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2017)

Hope ya kill a biggan RB


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you night-workers.  

Blood, Wycliff, Ruttnbuck (with plenty of deer steaks now), Quack and to the rest of you..........Thanks for keeping the world turning while the rest of us got our much needed shut-eye too.  I honestly don't know just how all of you do it because it would be really confusing to my brain trying to adjust to the ever-changing work schedules that you guys perform as such.  I remember working the "grave-yard" shift (only 8 hour shifts though) for two years way back in 1971-1972 BUT it was always that one shift and never changed.  Of course, I really LOVED the Fridays as I got off work at 7 AM and enjoyed going fishing with my buddies most all day long...before crashing to finally get some sleep really late on Friday nights or even Saturday mornings on occasion.   The tough part was having to come back to work on Sunday nights at 11 PM.   That was back when I was young and foolish for sure.   

Quack, I enjoyed my conversation with you and Ms Dawn yesterday afternoon too.  I'm thinking that she is going to shoot you OR either a nice buck out of the window in your office!!!!!  

ps:  Your new dog is one smart character too!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2017)

coffee I need coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2017)

now


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2017)

Good morning folks, well Rutt I wouldn't say I'm working tonight but I did show up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 3, 2017)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

Started hauling neighbor Roy's tree to my house yesterday afternoon/evening. Probably another 10-15 tons of Oak so far....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

Will get the rest sometime this Mornin when he decides to get up and moving, and after he comes over here and has a cup of coffee or two. 

Hopefully, chainsaw shop will have my Husky ready today that they are rebuilding. I'll be able to start cutting it up and then splitting, after I get Roy's splitter running.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Morning everyone. Been a busy morning! Trying to get truck loaded for 9 days at the camp. Working today and then I'm outa here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning everyone. Been a busy morning! Trying to get truck loaded for 9 days at the camp. Working today and then I'm outa here!



That'll be sweet, Moon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Really looking forward to it Chief. We have been doing it for a long time. Might even do some deer hunting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Really looking forward to it Chief. We have been doing it for a long time. Might even do some deer hunting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

I bet you'll be doin some mighty fine cookin, Moonbro.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning everyone. Been a busy morning! Trying to get truck loaded for 9 days at the camp. Working today and then I'm outa here!


 Good Luck & Stay safe!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Started hauling neighbor Roy's tree to my house yesterday afternoon/evening. Probably another 10-15 tons of Oak so far....


you'll be glad you have............. eventually.......... 

 Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2017)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhh, be vwey, vwey kwiet . . I'm winder hunting !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2017)

Just had 3 does pass by..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just had 3 does pass by..




Nuttin here . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2017)

LFTW . Live From The Winder . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck & Stay safe!!!
> 
> you'll be glad you have............. eventually..........
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Still gotta saw it up and split.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh, be vwey, vwey kwiet . . I'm winder hunting !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LFTW . Live From The Winder . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just had 3 does pass by..


pew.pew.pew.


Hooked On Quack said:


> LFTW . Live From The Winder . .





Jeff C. said:


> Still gotta saw it up and split.


I "used" to enjoy splitting wood manually......... years ago before my shoulder issues......... boss man has an electric one he said I could borrow any time I needed it, thank heavens!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2017)

I smell a 'Possum . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2017)

Morning, today is my Friday!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Golden Corral Day, Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


 What's up Buttercup?


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, today is my Friday!!


 Mine tooooo!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I smell a 'Possum . .


gonna start calling you hound dawg wiff a smeller like that!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Morning Blood, da Possum, Keebs, Mrs. H, Mud and Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, da Possum, Keebs, Mrs. H, Mud and Quack.


Afternoon!
I just discovered a new favorite at Subway........... flat bread!  I am not a "big" bread eater, I'll take the bun off the last couple bites of a hamburger even, but I like this stuff!  One of my co-workers mentioned it the other week and I decided to give it a try, glad I did!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon!
> I just discovered a new favorite at Subway........... flat bread!  I am not a "big" bread eater, I'll take the bun off the last couple bites of a hamburger even, but I like this stuff!  One of my co-workers mentioned it the other week and I decided to give it a try, glad I did!



Same here. I'd just soon have a burger without the bun. Cody always gets those flatbreads too.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same here. I'd just soon have a burger without the bun. Cody always gets those flatbreads too.


 even if they *turned the page* we'd still be on there together, don'tchathink?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> even if they *turned the page* we'd still be on there together, don'tchathink?



yep!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2017)

Im sure y'all get tired of my Marine post and I'm sorry but I can't help but be proud of my son!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2017)

blood.   Just wahoooo

quack, pew one!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im sure y'all get tired of my Marine post and I'm sorry but I can't help but be proud of my son!



That right there is something to be proud of. And DANG he's so handsome. I know you caint wait to see him.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2017)

You will never hear any of us complain Blood! Good looking young MAN!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You will never hear any of us complain Blood! Good looking young MAN!!!



I'll drink to that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2017)

Got Momma's old fountain cleaned out, relocated, and trickling water from a new pump.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2017)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im sure y'all get tired of my Marine post and I'm sorry but I can't help but be proud of my son!





Moonpie1 said:


> You will never hear any of us complain Blood! Good looking young MAN!!!



I dread this weekend because of the time change and ultimately I need to change the time on EVERY ONE of my trailcams.  To do this right, I will need to take every camera off of the tree (as I can't lean down very well yet) and re-program the time feature.  Now that will take quite a while to get done.  As much as I want to go to the country today, I think that I need to take it easy today and maybe try to do that tomorrow instead.


Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin and to the rest of you fellow Drivelers.  I know several of you will probably be out deer hunting today and I wish all of you a successful hunt.  (Thanks for the coffee too!!!!!) 

Blood, as to your comment about some people might be "tired" of hearing about your son, Jakob, now being a MARINE etc............let me just say that if I heard any comment about that fact, my MY "ESSO-BEE" ALTO EGO would come out and I would probably BREAK the kneecaps of whoever said such a thing.  I promise you and your entire family that I am SO VERY PROUD of Jakob and your entire family and I mean that from the bottom of my heart. 

Jakob has become a really fine looking young man that has parents that raised him "RIGHT" !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

Waking up at 3am three nights in a row b sucking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

Mornin Folks!

Just saw a doe and what I think was a little buck in hot pursuit cut across the driveway in the front yard from the porch. Yard light had them lit up purty good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Morning GW,EE, Quack and Chief. Just waiting on daylight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,EE and Chief. Just waiting on daylight.




Got my winder open . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2017)

*Full moon.*

It's big and bright this morning! Might mess up the hunting, but it sure beats working!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

Time change tonight ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

Wife found my Kershaw !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

Cabelas has a REALLY good sale on Gerbers, usually $25, now $10 apiece.  I bought 8 !!  Got a good sale on a $150 German made Wustoff (sp) for $50 !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cabelas has a REALLY good sale on Gerbers, usually $25, now $10 apiece.  I bought 8 !!  Got a good sale on a $150 German made Wustoff (sp) for $50 !!




A man can't have enough knives.

Mornin Quack n Moon.

LFTFP.....live from the front poach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

With a BIG yard light too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

Did I mention I also have flood lights on every corner of the house?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

Brother gave me a tenderloin and a couple roasts the other day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sure sounds like a plan Chief. Gonna be some good eating! We fall back an hour tonight Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

I wish we would just let the Sun, or the lack thereof, tell us the time of day.

You know, dawn-dusk-early Mornin-mid Mornin-late Mornin-high noon- afternoon-late afternoon-early Evenin-late evenin-dusk-dark-dark thirty-midnight-wee Hours-dawn-shooting light-Sun rise-time to climb down, etc., etc., etc. 

We don't need no stinkin clock. Especially one that has to be changed twice a year.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cabelas has a REALLY good sale on Gerbers, usually $25, now $10 apiece.  I bought 8 !! Got a good sale on a $150 German made Wustoff (sp) for $50 !!



Good Morning Quack, Chief, Moon, and to all of those people that are reading about all of the poaching going on between Swamphunter and his nutty neighbor.  Somewhere in there is a heck of a good Television series if ONLY we could mix in a little about the Moonshiners as well !!!!


Quack...who is she?????   You know that I just love those German ladies.   I don't believe that I know Ms. Wustoff  though !!!!!!!       


Now for all of you deer hunters that went hunting really early this morning........I surely hope that you didn't get any "Moon-burn" out there.  Heck, when I went outside to get my newspaper at 4:15 AM this morning, the moon was so bright that I had to put on my sun/moon glasses to keep from getting blinded!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2017)

Wish I was hunting but must do that family thing.   Driving to Nashville as the family has been called and this aunt has been like an older sister or second mother to me.   She has had a good life but has decided it is time to stop all the meds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

MizT has to work today. Has been working almost every Saturday, she's sick of it too. So am I.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wish I was hunting but must do that family thing.   Driving to Nashville as the family has been called and this aunt has been like an older sister or second mother to me.   She has had a good life but has decided it is time to stop all the meds.



Sorry to hear that, gobblein.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear GW, will send some prayers for y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wish I was hunting but must do that family thing.   Driving to Nashville as the family has been called and this aunt has been like an older sister or second mother to me.   She has had a good life but has decided it is time to stop all the meds.




Dangit man, thoughts and prayers for ya bro ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

Ain't no deer moving thru here . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Nothing here yet.





Guessing the best hunting's gonna be 'round noonish ???  Full Moon ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wish I was hunting but must do that family thing.   Driving to Nashville as the family has been called and this aunt has been like an older sister or second mother to me.   She has had a good life but has decided it is time to stop all the meds.



Sorry to hear that Gobblin.  It is NOT easy to let them go even when they are the ones that want to make that decision such as what you have described.  My Prayers are with you and your family members for peace and comfort during this time.  Have a safe trip as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2017)

Prayers sent Robert! 


One little spike buck ...so far


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2017)

Waffle house is souding good


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Already had brekfus Blood. Thinking bout lunch now. Should have slept in and hunted middle of the day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2017)

Someone on the property next to me just set off a Canon!! Bout made me tinkle my pants


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Already had brekfus Blood. Thinking bout lunch now. Should have slept in and hunted middle of the day.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Guessing the best hunting's gonna be 'round noonish ???  Full Moon ??


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Just wanted to say howdy youngins fore that time change happens. You never know what kind of trouble things such as this might cause.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Just wanted to say howdy youngins fore that time change happens. You never know what kind of trouble things such as this might cause.



Hay


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Someone on the property next to me just set off a Canon!! Bout made me tinkle my pants



Blood, that sounds like my Marlin 444 when you pull the trigger as it will make you eyes cross, then you tinkle in your pants and it will even rattle your hemorrhoids on occasion as well !!!!

I remember shooting it once while sitting on the ground up against a tree and when I pulled the trigger, all of the dead dry leaves lying on the ground out in front of me just parted on the ground for at least 10-15 feet.  Now that was an eye-opener for sure.  

Those HORNADY LEVEREVOLUTION 265 GR FTX BULLETS ARE BAD TO THE BONE.  It took me a while to find more bullets as I had bought 5 boxes of Remington 240 GR ammo way back several years ago.  I couldn't find any bullets for quite a while but I finally found a new source for them.  That is when I bought several boxes of the Hornady bullets. 

I discussed it with my cardiology doctors after I had a heart attack and had to have some stents implanted.   They advised me NOT to shoot this gun anymore because it might could damage the stents.  I always wanted to use it on an elk hunt out in Colorado as that was always my "Dream Hunt" that has never happened.   Of course, just shooting my 30-30 Marlins, I never feel any recoil at all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

Ya'll can have all those crotch rocking calibers, I'll stick with my .243 and .25-06's . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2017)

I love my single shot Browning 270. At 9 1/2 pounds, it don`t kick much more than a 22 rifle.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

I think shoot them heavy turkey load in my ultra light, has a lot to do with my messed up shoulder. Doc told me no shooting a shotgun for a few more weeks. That is going to cost me a wild turkey for thanksgiving. Glad he didn't say nothing about a rifle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't like them arm wrecking calibers either .. No need in it! I fell in love with the 243 about 10 years ago... 

About to cook up some supper as it got to hot to hunt this evening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2017)

Maw n law just ask me will it be getting dark earlier or later after we set the clocks back... Gods speed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law just ask me will it be getting dark earlier or later after we set the clocks back... Gods speed!







Flooding some rain in the MON !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

Evenin kids!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2017)

Been out hunting the waterfowl today and snowing pretty good starting to cover up the ground in white.

Story of hunt on the waterfowl forum It was a good one


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

Watchin the Bama/LSU game, no upset expectations, just hope LSU can hold their own and make a game out of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Been out hunting the waterfowl today and snowing pretty good starting to cover up the ground in white.
> 
> Story of hunt on the waterfowl forum It was a good one



Awesome Mike......wow, snow already? 

It was pretty warm here today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2017)

That`s great, Mike. I hope you and your Lady are well.


Jeff, it is an honorable thing you are doing with your old home place. I commend you for that.


Folks, my regards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s great, Mike. I hope you and your Lady are well.
> 
> 
> Jeff, it is an honorable thing you are doing with your old home place. I commend you for that.
> ...



Thank you, Nic! 

I'm proud to be the 3rd generation of this Family to keep the roots where they belong. I was pleasantly surprised by 86 kin folks showin up @ our Family reunion and they were ecstatic over us buying the place and bringing back the old family tradition here. 

Leanin' towards slowly bringing back, but on a much smaller scale some of my Papaw And Mamaw's old farmin ways also. My age is starting to catch up with me though. Seems like the older I get, the faster I have to go to outrun it. 

Again, I appreciate it Nic. So far MizT, Jag, my daughter CAITLIN, and lil Everett are all happy too.
That's what really matters.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2017)

middle of the night fromTN


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Morning from the camp.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2017)

putting on the spread moon?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yep GW, fixing to head to the stand.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. Fog has really rolled in from the river this morning. Can't see very far, not much stirring yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2017)

blood, I will coming down the interstate this afternoon.  No idea what time at present.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2017)

It is FOGGY outside here this morning.  I hope that all of you will have a safe day today.

Good Morning Gobblin, Moon, Blood and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  

I accomplished absolutely nothing yesterday except driving down to Wrens and eating a late lunch at Peggy's Restaurant.  I just needed to get outside even though my knee was swollen a bunch.    

I did use the ice machine for about 2 hours yesterday morning and it did help some.  I came back home and watched football games for the rest of the evening and was up until about 11 pm before I went to sleep with my leg elevated.  My knee is not swollen this morning thankfully but I'm sure as the day goes on, it will probably be somewhat uncomfortable again.   

Moon, good luck on your hunting vacation.........and keep  sending photos of all of the fine vittles that you are enjoying during this time too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2017)

Bad EE,

I gain weight just looking at moon's camp meals.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bad EE,
> 
> I ALSO gain weight just looking at moon's camp meals.



I fixed it for you Gobblin !!!!!  He does have a tendency to fix some of the best looking meals that I have ever seen at any place, must less at a deer camp !!!!!  

As bad as I need to change the "time" on all of my trailcams thanks to this Daylight NON-SAVINGS TIME nonsense, I just don't think that it is going to happen this week.  


I think that I will go outside and get my newspaper and then get me a bite of breakfast for starters.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Morning EE. Safe travels GW. Preciate the kind remarks on the camp fixins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrrr, forgot to change clocks . .



Cooked 16 bacon cheeseboogers, 5lbs of Town and Country hawt sausage, two packs of dot dogs, pile 'o baked beans with ground beef, onion and bacon, kone on da kob, cole slaw and baked skrimps with lemon juice, Kolby jack cheese and parmesan cheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, forgot to change clocks . .
> 
> 
> 
> Cooked 16 bacon cheeseboogers, 5lbs of Town and Country hawt sausage, two packs of dot dogs, pile 'o baked beans with ground beef, onion and bacon, kone on da kob, cole slaw and baked skrimps with lemon juice, Kolby jack cheese and parmesan cheese.



Now I'm hungry.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, forgot to change clocks . .
> 
> 
> 
> Cooked 16 bacon cheeseboogers, 5lbs of Town and Country hawt sausage, two packs of dot dogs, pile 'o baked beans with ground beef, onion and bacon, kone on da kob, cole slaw and baked skrimps with lemon juice, Kolby jack cheese and parmesan cheese.



Thats a chin greasin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm hungry.





We were setting on the back porch and waaaaaaaaay off in the distance in my field I could see a light, everybody said I was full 'o "IT,"  turned out to be Rachel coming to see us !!


Found a new (to me) drink.  Make a pot 'o coffee, make into ice cubes, mix with Baileys and Vanilla Vodka !!!  I hada house full 'o drunk wimmenzzz !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. You are cooking some fine eats! Sounds goot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

Back is a sore today. Went and picked up my little Husky 35 saw yesterday, running great too. That little jewel will cut some wood. 

I cut, then Jag and I split a good pile before it got dark too. Got to looking and realized I'm going to need a wood shed for all the wood I'm going to have when I'm done. 

Don't know what I was thinkin by keeping all this wood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2017)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We were setting on the back porch and waaaaaaaaay off in the distance in my field I could see a light, everybody said I was full 'o "IT,"  turned out to be Rachel coming to see us !!
> 
> 
> Found a new (to me) drink.  Make a pot 'o coffee, make into ice cubes, mix with Baileys and Vanilla Vodka !!!  I hada house full 'o drunk wimmenzzz !!!



   

I bet it taste really good!

Hey Blood n Moon, all I've seen from the front poach today is an armydilla.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Sunday





That just reminded me, I had a couple boiled eggs I was heating up in the microwave yesterday Mornin. One of dem exploded like a grenade. 

Talk about a mess to clean up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

What time it iz?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That just reminded me, I had a couple boiled eggs I was heating up in the microwave yesterday Mornin. One of dem exploded like a grenade.
> 
> Talk about a mess to clean up.



Boiled eggs + microwave = bad news Jeff! Tell us exactly what you said after the egg exploded


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

Reckon I'll go get the first split pile picked up and stacked. Not even sure where I'm going to put it yet. 

Y'all have a good day!, holler later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Boiled eggs + microwave = bad news Jeff! Tell us exactly what you said after the egg exploded



 

Starts with a ph......

I forgot to slice'em first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Boiled eggs + microwave = bad news Jeff! Tell us exactly what you said after the egg exploded





Jeff C. said:


> Starts with a ph......
> 
> I forgot to slice'em first.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2017)

Chief will be building some wood racks.  4 by4 work well but support them in the middle as they will sag under the weight I know this from experience


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2017)

Boiled eggs explode in microwave and in the gut especially if pickled


----------



## redeli (Nov 5, 2017)

Got a ham cooking....chicken and dumplings.....steamed cabbage and Korn bread


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Two does so far. Pace yourself Chief!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Still in the stand. Probably hunt till 12:00 or later.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds good Eli!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dang, I just got a shock !!!  I thought that ya'll were posting into the future or something because your post said 11:06 AM or thereabouts and I am looking at my watch and my time on the computer clock and it was saying 10 AM approximately.

Heck, I'm thinking that you guys are REALLY GOOD if you can post into the future this way.  Then I logged on and went back and read the post and it was correct now!!!!!  I might have been drinking too much this morning or something.   That reminds me, I need to go take my medicines again and hook up the ice machine again and kick back in my recliner and prop my leg up on the pillar some more!!!   

Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Two does so far. Pace yourself Chief!



Hahaha


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2017)

The woods were alive this morning. 9 bucks, 7 does, a good chase, and two nice 6 points that fought, pushed, and shoved each other for a good 30 minutes. 

And I passed on the "elk" again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2017)

redeli said:


> Got a ham cooking....chicken and dumplings.....steamed cabbage and Korn bread





Aw man, that sounds AWESOME !!!    Giva bro a plate ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The woods were alive this morning. 9 bucks, 7 does, a good chase, and two nice 6 points that fought, pushed, and shoved each other for a good 30 minutes.
> 
> And I passed on the "elk" again.





You da man BRO !!!!  This Live out the Winder out  ain't working too good.  Dawn won't lemme kill "Bucky"  lil retarded 6 ptr . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You da man BRO !!!!  This Live out the Winder out  ain't working too good.  Dawn won't lemme kill "Bucky"  lil retarded 6 ptr . .




Pants who's boss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Pants who's boss





Yep, takes a mighty big man to say that from behind a key board . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What time it iz?



I been up since 5.
No deers harmed this morn. Rogue cat got a warning shot.
Pool is officially closed. I'm exhausted.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 5, 2017)

Well morning all

Still snowing this morning but it's not the big flakes like last night, real small, lite ones but steady. 1st snow of the year wants to be remembered. 

Trying to decide if I want to go back out, about a 30 mile+ drive on slick roads, might think about it for an afternoon hunt. Not real sure who's more tired Chase or me. Walking around that pond in my heavy duty 1600 gr insulated waders just about wore me out and Chase put in a good days work chasin them birds. Heck he didn't even get off the couch for an hour after I poured his food for him for breakfast , I know he was TIRED


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

Afternoon folks!

Appreciate the tip on 4x4's gobblein. I'll stick a couple bricks under the centers. By the time I split what I e already cut I'll have a cord and that was just testing the little Husky yesterday afternoon. Got about a half cord stacked. 

Moon, pacing myself.ni did take the time to cleanup a back corner of the barn this Mornin too, got sidetracked just going in there to look for something.

Got to lookin at this wood, it ain't red oak. It's oak, but stringy when splitting.....kind of tough.

Nic, that was a great Mornin hunt in my book.

Quack knowin you, you were probly nekkid. Give gobblein a break. 

Holler later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2017)

The boy is coming over for Walking Dead. Pizza tonight. Been working in the yard and shutting the pool down today. No cooking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

Evenin Folks!

Fried chikin, biskit toast, jalapeño peppas, with ketchup n tabasco mix.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

MizT's Grandpa passed away in Illinois today. Of course, he was about 92, so lived a long life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

This afternoon Jag n I were splittin the rest of the wood I had cut yesterday afternoon, got down to the last chunk and was splitting it when a hose blew. 

Unfortunately, Jag was the bullseye and he was t wearin a shirt. That boy got it on side from head to toe. It then got me down one a arm as I was running away. I did reach down and kill the motor as I was skidaddlein' though.

Jag wasn't too happy when that hot oil hit him. I tried my best not to laugh at him, but the words coming out of his mouth and his reaction cracked me up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2017)

for MizT's family


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear Chief. Prayers for MizT. Them hydraulic lines always seem like they have someone in their sights when they fail Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2017)

Prayers please................field trip with monster tomorrow............. will try to post pics!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Prayers please................field trip with monster tomorrow............. will try to post pics!



Ok....I will  for the lil Monster, Keebsy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2017)

Its officially monday for me! Workin hard all week keeps the beer on the table!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2017)

morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Morning GW. First cup is going down good. Blood?EE?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2017)

Mornin boys... One and done for this week.... Headed out to pick my son up tomorrow.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 6, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Moonbro, and Blood and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Blood, do you need a map to find your way on the trip tomorrow?????

I would have been here a lot sooner BUT my computer would not let me log-on to GON.  After I tried several  different things such as checking the batteries in the keyboard, checking for any updated driver to run this thing, cutting off the computer and letting it sit for two minutes, threatened to pour water on the computer and keyboard, and it still wouldn't work, so then I cussed a blue streak and hit all of the reset buttons again. 

PRESTO, IT WORK AGAIN NOW !!!!    Dang "Esso Bee" better know who runs this dang thing or it will be replaced ASAP.  

I can't do without my early morning daily dose of GON.


Chief, I am sorry about Ms T's Grandpa too.  Prayers are being sent up for her family.  I am also glad that you and Jag were not burned badly by the hot oil too.  That kind of fluid under pressure is the "debil" for sure.  

It is so foggy outside that I can't find my way out to the street to get my newspaper.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Morning Blood and EE. I know you are excited seeing Jakob!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2017)

Blood, you going to work tonight then leave to go get Jakob?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2017)

If so, I will have extra caffeine ready in the morn.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Another foggy morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2017)

No map needed EE ... I think I can find Savannah then turn left!
GW MP im off the rest of the week. I only worked tonight because I had a project going and needed to finish it up before a customer comes in later this week. Will head out in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2017)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Morning Chief. Safe travels Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Safe travels Blood.



Morning Jeff... Thanks Moonbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2017)

Mornin Blood, Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Morning Chief. Did I mention it is really foggy this morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Did I mention it is really foggy this morning?





Yessir, no fog here this Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2017)

Reckon I'd better get busy. Looks like we've got a good shot for rain midweek. I'll have to switch over to indoor projects.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 6, 2017)

Good morning, back on days for a few


Safe travels Blood


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  Didn't read back.   Hope everybody's well ??


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  Didn't read back.   Hope everybody's well ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


>





Whaaaaaaaaaa??? 


Time to get'er done, just 2 meetings this week . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2017)

Have a good night Mil... Im packed and ready for Parris Island!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2017)

Evenin kids!

Nothing to report.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2017)

Coupla Hamburgers.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Coupla Hamburgers.....



I'd gladly pay you tomorrow for hamburger today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd gladly pay you tomorrow for hamburger today.



I could've given you one, I'm stuffed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Evening folks. This deer hunting is hard work! Check out the cafe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2017)

morning driveler nation


----------



## redeli (Nov 7, 2017)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2017)

hunting?


----------



## redeli (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2017)

pew a big old doe


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Morning GW and Eli.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Eli, Moon and to the rest of the Driveler world today.

I hope that Blood and his family have safe travels today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2017)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 7, 2017)

yep...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2017)

Shut r down.....


----------

